# Muestranos tu mesa o espacio de trabajo



## thevenin (Sep 16, 2007)

Siempre he tenido curiosidad por ver la mesa de los demás.
Aquí va la mia, a las 11 am de hoy mismo. No vale ordenar (aunque la mía lo esté... jeje)

Vale apartar cosas que molesten, pero la/s foto/s debe tal y como la tengas en este momento.
Una pequeña descripción no vendría mal.

Creo que puede ser buena para aprender truquillos, cosas, etc.

Vista general de la mesa de trabajo. La mesa se encuentra al lado de una ventana que da 
al oeste, por lo que es fresca por la mañana, y caliente por la tarde, al darle el sol.
Al estar en un piso alto, por la tarde y en verano es insoportable. Bastante bien iluminada con luz natural. Le falta un flexo.

Cassete del jurásico y CD para comprobar lo que reparo en la esquina inferior izquierda.



El aparato de radio que aparece en esta imagen fue encontrado en la calle. Está pendiente de reparar. No enciende.

Sobre él hay macarron termoretráctil de varios tamaños y colores, y cable para puentes. La 
calculadora científica, un par de conectores de antena, téster, bolígrafo, la útil araña con lupa,
y un amplificador con un tda en placa taladrada, a medio montar. Útil para probar equipos de audio.

Debajo de la mesa una caja de herramientas con la utilería pesada. Taladro, destornilladores grandes, etc.



Como diestro que soy el soldador a la derecha, para que no moleste el cable.
El soporte no es gran cosa, baratillo, esponja mojada, y un papel doblado debajo para cuando estaño la punta.

Un bote de acetona (quita esmalte de uñas). Lo mejor para limpiar placas después de soldar. Se compra en cualquier farmacia.



Un aparato de radiocassete acabante de reparar de un compañero de trabajo. Se llevó 
un golpe muy fuerte y tenía partida 3 pistas que unen la placa principal con una pequeña plaquita del conector jack de auriculares.




Alicates, un destornillador de estrella largo al fondo, destornillador tipo Torx (verde y negro).
Algodón y un pañuelo.




Un montón de pilas por comprobar. Una utilísima lupa de mano, aumenta un montón, y ha descubierto ya cientos de pistas rotas y malas soldaduras. El dueño ya no tiene la vista para estas cosas. Punta de recambio de soldador, pinzas, lápices, lima cuadrada, un par de llaves Allen, y dos cajas de juegos de destornilladores de precisión metálicos. Te salvan de más de un apuro, cuando tienes que abrir carcasas de mandos, etc.

La tira metálica agujerada en la esquina inferior derecha lleva por lo menos 15 años ahí.
Algún día le daré uso, pero todavía no se cual. No sé ni de que es.



Estaño 1mm 60sn/40pb, pasta de soldar, y una funda de calculadora antigua.
La caja de puros me sirve para poner tornillería, cables, etc cuando los quiero tener no muy lejos.



Téster, y otra caja de puros, (no soy fumador, pero están ahí "de toda la vida"), esta es donde guardo tickets, facturas y garantías de lo que compro para la electrónica. Es bueno saber cuanto cuesta x cosa, o para quejarse de lo que suben los precios.




Fuente de alimentación. Realizada en primero de electrónica en el año 91.
Encima un bote de rollo fotográfico con un fusible pegado para recodarme que los guardo ahí.
Además no se aprecian bien, pero hay 3 LM317K y 3 MJ2955 de recambio.
Pendiente de reparar por falta de puente de diodo.

Cortocircuitable y estabilizada, de 0-30V 2A. La fuente típica de laboratorio.


----------



## tiopepe123 (Sep 16, 2007)

Yo no me atrevo, la tengo completamente desorganizada, perderia la poca credebilidad que tengo. Solo me faltaba el tektronic mostruoso de de unos 20kg digital.


Yo no se como lo hacen para tenerlo ordenado apesar que siempre ando volviendo a ordenar cada herramienta en los cajones y cajas de herramientas.

Me quito el sombrero lo bien organizado que lo tienes.


----------



## jona (Sep 16, 2007)

hola compañeros
thevenin muy buen post che,espero que se sigan sumando mas fotos de los laboratorios,talleres y demas.

yo mando mi aporte y espero que nos ea mucho, esta vez se ve un poquitito mas ordenado ya que estas fotos son de ahora y esta semana no hubo mucho trabajo
aunque aclaro que cuando tengo que aunque sea soldar un cablecito saco de todo y hago un lio tremendo.

saludos


----------



## jona (Sep 16, 2007)

como veran tengo de todo.
la mesa de trabajo esta dentro de todo limpia por que no hubo mucho movimiento como dije antes, arriba en las repisas la clasica y que no me puede faltar nunca radio AM/FM,aunque siempre estoy en radio 10.con su bafle.
intrumentales,fuentes varias, provador de control remoto,medidor de distorcion,cajas rojas de respuestos,libros de electronica y cualquier otra cosa.
sobre la mesa, soldador,apoya soldador, tomas,lampara en serie y creo que no salio,pero al costado de esa mesa de la foto 150 tengo un tablero con 6pinzas 6 alicates,pincel tijera comun,tijera de chapa,desoldador.
en la otra mesa tambien mas herramientas con destornilladores y pinzas, con los tester.

en la foto 147, hay los quimicos, wd40,alcohol isopropilico, cobre, estaño, grasa, y demas.
gabinetes y una agujereadora.

en la foto 149 veran una repisa donde guardo arriba de todo una radio de am/fm hecha en una caja de madera como si fuese de valvulas,reforma de un radiograbador aiwa que tenia el frente destruido.
luego abajo hay de todos tipos de autostereos, disipador y demas
debajo de esa, cable,estaño,termocontraible,destornilladores y demas,mas abajo guardo cualquier cosa, soy uno de esos que piensa que hay que guardar todo para algun dia servira.
luego mas abajo acido y esas cosa.
espero que les gusten tengo un par mas pero son fotos de todas las cosas que se les ocurra que guardo, y es un desorden.
claro me olvide la pc.
aunque tengo que modificar un poco las mesas,puesto que aveces para traer tv se me hace un problema para trabajar de incomodo.
no se olviden de un tubo flourescente para ver mejor,soy joven pero estoy practicamente perdiendo un poco la vision.
saludos


----------



## tecnicdeso (Sep 19, 2007)

Madre mia, quitando el creador del post, los demás teneis una conejeraa..... a mi me daba palo poner mi taller, pero visto lo que hay... esto es lo mio:

http://www.audio.ya.com/rotel-hifi/1412.htm
Este es uno de mis trabajos. Luego publico los instrumentos y varios utensilios.

Tengo que decir que me dedico profesionalmente hace muchos años, con comercio al publico. 

Saludos gente


----------



## anthony123 (Sep 21, 2007)

Hola foristas... aunque no tengo un taller,un osciloscopio,un inductometro,etc... si tengo una mesa pra realizar mis trabajos aficionados y reparaciones menores a la familia...

Pistola de 40 W con punta de ceramica.. con su soporte..


----------



## Elvic (Sep 22, 2007)

pues aquí les dejo una imagen de mi mesa de trabajo. aunque nada sofisticada ni mucho menos pero igual, con lo básico un multi_metro y en la segunda imagen se puede ver la primer fuente de alimentación que construí ,
una fuente regulada  de 1.5v a 36v 4 A con regulación a transistores  "según el diagrama jeje" 

y un poquito de material extra de limpieza y como pueden ver un simple cautin, y no una estación de soldadura.


----------



## ciri (Oct 16, 2007)

No tengo mesa.

Simplemente una gran caja debajo de la cama. que cuando tengo que hacer algo se monta en cualquier lugar y queda algo asi!.


----------



## dinguel (Oct 21, 2007)

Bueno, aqui tienen una parte de mi "habitaculo de trabajo"



Estos son algunos de los líquidos que me hacen falta para limpieza, engrase, hacer las placas. en fin, ya sabeis.

 

Este es uno de los dos muebles que tengo para guardar algunas de las piezas para la construcción o reparación de aparatos. Tambien estan los distintos disipadores que uso para refrigerar los puentes de diodos o transistores. Mucho del material que veis aqui lo he sacado de máquinas supuestamente estropeadas, o televisores viejos, etc.

 

Aqui están alguans de las herramientas que uso: pelaclables, destornilladores, alicates ( se ordenará...jeje). Tambien hay unas cajitas pequeñas en las que guardo transistores de distinta potencia tipo to3, reguladores, triac, diac, condensadores, bueno esto os sonará... claro.

 

Esta es el mismo estante visto desde otro ángulo. Delante de este estante tengo la mesa ( creo, pues tengo que buscarla entre la multitud de papeles, herramientas, lapices... ( tambien tengo que ordenarlo... me he cambiado de piso hace poco.. sirve de escusa, pero es cierto )
Cuando lo tenga todo un poco mas ok, haré mas fotitos. ya solo queda por mostrar 3 paredes. Esto creo que lo enseñare por capítulos, como las novelas.


----------



## Daniel.more (Ene 20, 2008)

hola amigos, en mi vida cotidiana trabajo como electrónico en una fabrica desde hace muchos años, esta foto es de mi taller particular en mi casa, en el me paso diariamente 4 horas reparando pcb de tres importantes multinacionales a las cuales represento a modo particular.... se que pinta muy bonito pero no es oro todo lo que reluce... porque llego a fin de mes igual que cualquiera... apretao.


----------



## Residente (Ene 21, 2008)

bueno como veis lo tengo todo a medias y por encima de las mesas jeje y eso que solo veis la mitad de la habitacion.. ya le hare una buena limpia  ops: 
y tengo que tirar cosas que con el sindrome de diogenes todo lo que pillo lo voy guardando y asi esta la mesa por debajo jejeje


----------



## KARAPALIDA (Feb 14, 2008)

Algun apratito yo tengo tambien acomodadito  proligito, pero realmente trabajo con mi fiel Fluke 77 (12 años al lado mio) un par de destornilladores un par de pinsas, un pinsel Nº 5 
tachito con tiner, un buen soldador no se la marca, tiene un botocito para que caliente mas.
y 10 juegos de cocodrilos, jajaja con eso hago maravillas, aa me olvidaba una fuente 12v 10amp con la misma edad del tester.

Saludos 

PD: un bipin de 100w como lampara serie.


----------



## alco79ar (Mar 18, 2008)

Mi mesa, bastante desordenada, con proyectos de mejorar, quiero agregar estanterias, tablero electrico, mas luz, etc.... La fuente esta dañada, supongo que debe ser el 741, operacional comparador, lei en el datasheet que soporta hasta 25 volt, y el transformador es de 25v, se va a mas de 30v con el puente rectificador y capacitor. Supongo que si pongo un regulador de 24v solucionare el problema.

Saludos.


----------



## matrix (Jun 2, 2008)

hola soy Matrix, tengo unos conocimientos a nivel de un tecnico en electronica y queria yo tambien aportar y mostrar mi mesa de electronica ,en la tengo un cassete de coche que la istale con dos altavozes de 80w. Tambien como podreis ver tengo un robot que estoy contruyendo (por fasciculos), los dos entrenadores uno es de electronica (el del maletin azul) "este tengo planes de ampliarlo, y el otro es de microcontroladores pic (el maletin transparente) y al final sobre una valda tengo unos libros unos son del robot en los que explican de todo un poco sobre robotica , y los demas son de electronica (1 de electronica digital , otro de electronica analgica , hay calalogos (2) , documentacion tecnica de componentes y varias cosas mas como (practicas para reiar , documentacion etc...), en una caja de plastico tengo practicas de circuittos averias que tengo que reparar que est junto ala valda con unas notas de las practicas y cosilas  que tengo que hacer en otra foto se puede ver una cajonera donde tengo cargadores , cableado ventiadores de pc un lector de cd,s de pc circuitos impresos y demas componentes como transformadores, un teclado numerico etc...


----------



## eidtech (Jun 15, 2008)

Mi santuario protegido del bullicio de la vida moderna...


----------



## Chico3001 (Ago 16, 2008)

Haber... la mia es chikita asi que generalmente tengo todo guardado en cajas debajo de la cama y lo voy sacando conforme lo necesito... pero aquii estan las fotos fresquesitas

Me agarraron experimentando con unos programadores de Texas Instruments... jejejeje


----------



## sony (Ago 19, 2008)

bueno amigos aqui estan unas fotos de mi disque taller   en otra ocasion pongo otras .
ay disculpen la calidad de las fotos ya que no cuento con una buena camara digital.

imagen004.jpg: aqui estoy imprimiendo mi primer pcb para pasarlo ala placa ya que me quiero familiarizar con ese sistema ya que me quiero meter un poco mas en la construcción de los circuitos. 

imagen001.jpg: aqui esta otra mas de una parte de mis chacharas dentro de un mueble de tv .
ya que no tengo espacio donde ponerlas 

animense y pongan las fotos de sus mesas de trabajo.
saludos


----------



## ciri (Ago 19, 2008)

mi mesa está en remodelación..

tengo todas las cosas metidas en cajas..

y la mesa misma.. me la entregan en 40 días...

en cuanto la tenga. muestro una primer idea...


----------



## electroaficionado (Ago 19, 2008)

Hola a todos!

Yo por cuestiones de espacio no tengo una mesa dedicada integramente al hobby, pero para el caso la mesa del comedor se convierte en esto cada vez que quiero probar cosas.

Estas son probando el proyecto del "ocaso artificial", por ahi se ve la fuente, el dimmer usado para pruebas (el soldador esta durmiendo por ahora), por supuesto la iluminacion fundamental para saber que estamos haciendo, herramientas y componentes varios, y como siempre mi fiel tester chino de 10 pesitos.

El unico problema es que termino comiendo en cualquier lado, pero todo sea por el proyecto jejeje.

Saludos!

EDIT: A pedido de Fogonazo, adjunto la foto de mi arbolito.


----------



## Fogonazo (Ago 19, 2008)

electroaficionado dijo:
			
		

> Hola a todos!
> Yo por cuestiones de espacio no tengo una mesa dedicada integramente al hobby, pero para el caso la mesa del comedor se convierte en esto cada vez que quiero probar cosas.
> Saludos!



 ¿ Y el ficus ?


----------



## zeta_bola_1 (Ago 19, 2008)

me causo gracia, tengo el mismo tester de 10 mangos, la latita de nivea y la pinza de puntas. jaja. saludos


----------



## hrusso (Ago 19, 2008)

si el orden es necesario en el taller esto que me quedo que sera ...........


----------



## electroaficionado (Ago 19, 2008)

zeta_bola_1 dijo:
			
		

> me causo gracia, tengo el mismo tester de 10 mangos, la latita de nivea y la pinza de puntas. jaja. saludos




La latita de nivea es lo mas para guardar cositas!

Yo tengo esa con un cacho de telgopor y es donde guardo todos los integrados.

Las pinzas que es lo unico que me da un poco de precision.

Los cocos que siempre ayudan.

Y el tester que es como tener otro par de ojos, sin contar lo interesante que se ve uno tocando cosas con las puntas y poniendo cara de que sabe que son esos numeritos! =oP


----------



## zeta_bola_1 (Ago 19, 2008)

electroaficionado dijo:
			
		

> Y el tester que es como tener otro par de ojos, sin contar lo interesante que se ve uno tocando cosas con las puntas y poniendo cara de que sabe que son esos numeritos



vos sabes que en casa siempre que me ven con estas cosas me preguntan algo tipo, y vos sabes hacer tal cosa? y cuandome ven con el manual de reemplazos nte, uuuuyyyyy y vos entendes todos esos numeritos? pero por supuesto, como no lo voy a entender. y despues por adentro surge la pregunta: pero que diantres es este numero y esta sigla   ?jajajajja saludos


----------



## sony (Ago 20, 2008)

bueno aqui esta mi mesa de trabajo con algunos de mis proyectos
mi multimetro, pistola de temperatura un servo con su tablilla que hise con un 555
un programador pic que todavia no e probado ya que ahorita no tengo dinero para comprarme uno  
un proto board
un organizador
un cautin que me costo 45 pesos y me a salido muy bueno  
bueno hay poco a poco voy a seguir poniendo fotos para compartirlas con ustedes amigos
saludos


----------



## Fogonazo (Ago 20, 2008)

electroaficionado dijo:
			
		

> EDIT: A pedido de Fogonazo, adjunto la foto de mi arbolito.



! Me hiciste emocionar hasta las lágrimas de resina colofonia ¡¡ ops:  ops:


----------



## sony (Sep 13, 2008)

la semana que eentra suvo algunas fotos de mis cachibaches en mi mini taller.
hojala que tambien algunos delos compañeros se animen y suban sus fotos 
saludos.


----------



## crimson (Nov 1, 2008)

Esta es la "Crimson Electronics", mi lugar preferido de la casa. ¡Cuántos aguinaldos hay metidos ahí! Pero vale la pena, éste es uno de los mejores hobbies que existen. Saludos C


----------



## juanma (Nov 1, 2008)

No habia visto el post, muy bueno!



			
				crimson dijo:
			
		

> ¡Cuántos aguinaldos hay metidos ahí!



Que frase y cuanta verdad!
Las cosas compradas con nuestro trabajo y esfuerzo tiene "ese no se que", un gustito especial, asi que los animo a gastarse todo en un generador de funciones de U$S3.000!


----------



## ciri (Nov 1, 2008)

uaaauuuuuu.....

después veo de subir algo.. de lo mio.. pero muy por debajo de esto...


----------



## zeta_bola_1 (Nov 1, 2008)

ya se me fueron las ganas de subir una foto de lo mio, es mas me parece que me voy a dedicar a otra cosa despues de ver lo de crimsom. saludos


----------



## KARAPALIDA (Nov 1, 2008)

crimson fabricas satelites en sus casas. ?

Bien por vos loco, yo si tubiera tantos aparatitos me la pasaria jugando. jua

PD: los tendria en un bunker, o almenos haria una jaula. Nadiiieeee me toque los apartitosss.


----------



## zeta_bola_1 (Nov 2, 2008)

pensar que lo unico que tengo es un tester roñoso de 4 dolares, en fin, algo mas para desacerme, snif, este hobbie llego a su fin, snif

P.D:vieron la cantidad de cosas que tiene crimson?sniiiiiiifffff


----------



## crimson (Nov 3, 2008)

Hola, hay que aclarar un poco, yo empecé a los 11 años con un tester Central 200H miserable, y encima haciendo mediciones extrañas se me quemó el ohmetro a los pocos días... me quería matar. A los 12 años saqué licencia de radioaficionado, transmitía con una 6V6 por otra y modulaba con un micrófono de carbón, llegaba a 10/12Km de mi casa nada más, pero para mí era un logro. Ahora tengo 47 de edad y 35 de radioaficionado, 28 años de sonidista... son unos cuántos... El tema es que siempre me gustó la Electrónica, desde chico. Una de las ventajas de encontrar tu vocación desde chico es justamente ganar tiempo. ¡Miren que a viejo se llega rápido! Saludos C


----------



## sony (Nov 3, 2008)

felicidades crismon esta muy bonita tu mesa y muy ordenada
saludos


----------



## conor (Nov 6, 2008)

Mi mesa es un horror, está desordenadísima, aunque es un desorden organizado ya que yo suelo encontrar las cosas pero cualquiera que venga a echarme una mano no jejeje y por supuesto mi madre dice que el estado de mi lugar de trabajo roza lo inhabitable, lo paranormal jejeje. A ver si cuando llegue a casa puedo sacar alguna foto... que tengo la cámara jodia...


----------



## Adán González (Nov 24, 2008)

Lotería!...     Muchá,...  diseñé y construí después de varios años de ensayo y error (más errores que ensayos) una mesa que nada le envidia a los mejores modelos que sólo se producen en serie (más de $1000.00). El modelito fué desarrollado en autocad y por consiguiente problematico para abrir el archivo, lo estoy redibujando a escala en excel para que no haya clavo con la apertura del archivo, es super ergonómica, económica, estructuralmente aguanta con lo que le quieran echar (menos con locomotoras). Cuando tenga listo el archivo les adjunto la foto de la mesa ya terminada y limpia (ahorita no me atrevo está muy desordenada). Para mí sería un honor que pudieran financiarse la construcción, no hay clavos de propiedad intelectual...Orale!... Saludos colegas.

Les envío la información paracial de la mesa de trabajo que les prometí, cualquier duda consulten, saludos


----------



## Tacatomon (Dic 23, 2008)

Soy tan aficionado al audio, que mi mesa de trabajo es un bafle todo viejo. JaJaJa.

Luego subo fotos.

Saludos.

Tacatomon


----------



## gaston sj (Ene 3, 2009)

aca mi humilde mesa de trabajo...tambien tengo unos parlantitos para escuchar "algo"cuando se me esta quemando el cerebro... como de esparcimiento...


----------



## sony (Ene 9, 2009)

gaston sj dijo:
			
		

> aca mi humilde mesa de trabajo...tambien tengo unos parlantitos para escuchar "algo"cuando se me esta quemando el cerebro... como de esparcimiento...


que bueno que te animas te a subir tu mesa de trabajo ya que uno agrarra buenos tips e ideas para acodar las herramientas
saludos.


----------



## DJ DRACO (Feb 1, 2009)

Mi mesa de trabajo mide 1mts x 2mts tiene 4 tomacorrientes para 20A, tiene llave termomagnetica.
tengo un mueble lleno de cajas, frascos de vidrio y bolsitas.
tambien un estante con lámpara circular de bajo consumo.

luego subo fotos.-


----------



## fernandoae (Feb 1, 2009)

KARAPALIDA dijo:
			
		

> me olvidaba una fuente 12v 10amp con la misma edad del tester.


 Que suerte la tuya! tenes una fuente que te durò mucho... yo compre una noganet de 450W... le puse un botoncito para el encendido...un led para ver cuando esta prendida... fichas "banana"... la modifique para que me tire 14v y poder usarla como cargador para la camio cuando estoy poniendo musica con el motor apagado(1000W, neones)... 

Y no llegò a los dos meses! encima me llevò un dia hacer los agujeros, poner adornitos, pintarla, buscar la realimentacion, etc...
Aunque se que no tiene mucho que ver... alguien tiene algun link con esquemas de fuentes?No le puedo encontrar el defecto.


----------



## franko1819 (Feb 1, 2009)

hola:
yo tambien empece a corta edad con la electronica ahora tengo 13 y enmpece a los 8 años(no es por presumir)


----------



## arubaro22 (Feb 1, 2009)

hola a todos, al igual que algunos yo tampoco tengo una mesa exclusiva, tengo todo en un estante, en cajas abajo de la cama, en el ropero y tambien cajas en el galpon, pero las cosas mas inportantes como herramientas y mi "despensa"  de componentes chicos estan en el estante.
cuando voy a trabajar busco lo necesario y agarro una mesa. despues subo fotos de mi "despensa" y demas cachibaches.


----------



## DJ DRACO (Feb 6, 2009)

Fernandoae si dices que tu fuente es de 450watts...¿Cómo crees que podria alimentar tu equipo de 1000watts?

obviamente no tiene 1000watts pq es un equipo de auto.

pero igualmente. seguro q no cumpliria con tus espectativas. jeje

ha, me olvidaba la bateria de una camioneta es de 12 volts 75Ah lo q nos da 900 watts. si fuera de 24 volts daria 1800watts y tampoco funcionaria el equipo, los neones, el burro de arranque y todo lo demas.


----------



## fernandoae (Feb 6, 2009)

"Fernandoae si dices que tu fuente es de 450watts...¿Cómo crees que podria alimentar tu equipo de 1000watts?"

No es para alimentar, solo para que no baje tan rapido la carga de la bateria, es un apoyo.
Es un cargador de emergencia por decirlo de alguna manera, me quedè a pata un par de veces porque no me arrancaba  asiq ahora me compre un voltimetro digital de tablero...

"obviamente no tiene 1000watts pq es un equipo de auto"
Por q tienen ese concepto erroneo de que en un auto no se consigue mucha potencia?... DB_DRAG te suena? el record esta en 180,5 DB.

"me olvidaba la bateria de una camioneta es de 12 volts 75Ah lo q nos da 900 watts"
No es asi el tema... le podes exigir la corriente que quieras (dentro de limites obvio)... 150 amperios por ejemplo pero te dura media hora... es algo proporcional...
Incluso ahora tengo instalada una bateria adicional de 60 A/H. La bateria principal se desconecta cuando la tension cae debajo de los 12V para evitar que despues no la pueda arrancar.


----------



## gaston sj (Feb 6, 2009)

La bateria principal se desconecta cuando la tension cae debajo de los 12V para evitar que despues no la pueda arrancar.

cuando tenes una bateria no es que se queda sin amperes? podria tener 12v pero tener solo 5 amperes no es asi? 

entonces si es asi estaria completamente al cuete-.
saludos.


----------



## fernandoae (Feb 6, 2009)

El porcentaje de carga està directamente relacionado con la tension de la misma. O sea... si tuviera 12V le podes seguir sacando bastante corriente...en otras palabras: EL VEHICULO ARRANCA


----------



## arubaro22 (Feb 6, 2009)

mmm, me parece a mi o nos estamos saliendo del tema principal?


----------



## fernandoae (Feb 6, 2009)

No... si està todo relacionado, yo tengo una bateria en mi banco de trabajo...
Tenes razon jeje


----------



## LHYAZ (Feb 6, 2009)

Bueno, retomando el tema aqui les muestro mi espacio que se reduce a un metro de largo y 40 de ancho donde esta incluido el DVD que sirve como soporte, mesa, pisa papeles, guardapolvo....... 

Solo tengo lo basico para hacer y deshacer cosas jeje  

Aaaa generalmente es un caos  pero en estos dias como he estado mas en la compu hay un orden inedito que es muy extraño ver, sobre todo cuando aun estaba en la universidad  
Y como buen electronico, tambien ocupo el comedor, la computadora, cama y todo lo que se pueda cuando tengo cosas que hacer.

Nótese lo bien sacudido y libre de polvo que se ve el fondo de la segunda foto ops:


----------



## xtrem2010 (Feb 12, 2009)

como se llama ese aparatico q tiene dos pinzas y una lupa ,,,,porfavor diganme 

gracias ,,

pda:   estan muy bacanos sus lugares de trabajo,, almenos tienen una mesa,, yo trabajo en el piso 
jaja


----------



## Ardogan (Feb 13, 2009)

xtrem2010 dijo:
			
		

> como se llama ese aparatico q tiene dos pinzas y una lupa ,,,,porfavor diganme


Yo lo he visto como "Ayudante de soldadura" o algo así


----------



## arubaro22 (Feb 13, 2009)

la caja del mio decia "helping hand"


----------



## unleased! (Feb 13, 2009)

Bueno, este es el mio. No tiene mucha cosa porque lo monté hace poco mas de de 2 meses.
Disculpad la calidad, las hice con la webcam.

Saludos!


----------



## gaston sj (Feb 13, 2009)

hola power. realmente se ve muy completo tu taller.,, te felicito. muy lindo


----------



## unleased! (Feb 13, 2009)

gaston sj dijo:
			
		

> hola power. realmente se ve muy completo tu taller.,, te felicito. muy lindo



Muchas gracias, el tuyo esta muy bien tambien. Me gustan los bafles que tienes montados. Con el tiempo aver si me monto un amplificador pequeño con un generador de frecuencia variable para probar la respuesta de bafles. No se, poco a poco se va montando.
saludos!


----------



## gaston sj (Feb 13, 2009)

si, seguro de apoco se va llenando todo... yo todos los dias algo nuevo le pongo... siempre tratando de tener lo que mas se utiliza...


----------



## xtrem2010 (Feb 13, 2009)

arubaro22 dijo:
			
		

> la caja del mio decia "helping hand"



gracias por contestar mi pregunta !

pues les cuento q me parecio muy bonito ese aparato,, con la lupa y las pinzas.. y me decidi ha
hacerme uno ! solo le coloque la lupa por q no me dio como colocarle las pinzas,, muy pronto subo la foto !


----------



## gaston sj (Feb 14, 2009)

yo tambien me arme uno., con un cenicero,una lupa y unos cocodrilos.,


----------



## unleased! (Feb 14, 2009)

gaston sj dijo:
			
		

> yo tambien me arme uno., con un cenicero,una lupa y unos cocodrilos.,


     Muy original! Si eres fumador te va de perlas y si no lo eres te vale para guardar los tornillos de los aparatos,muy bueno        

Saludos!


----------



## xtrem2010 (Feb 14, 2009)

aqui estan 2 fotos de lo que hice !

el ayudante para soldar con lupa
y un soporte en espiral para el cautin,,    espero q estas ideas les ayude para aumentar un poco el
ingenio, para q no gasten dinero comprando y utilizando lo q ya tienen con una inversion de $$ muy poca...


----------



## profex (Feb 14, 2009)

Saludos a todos...

Que envidia de talleres....jejejeje

Actualmente casi no tengo tiempo de reparar, y además me cambié hace poco a una casa minúscula y no tengo espacio donde colocar todas mis herramientas y equipo (mi esposa me quiere matar cuando ve las cajas y toda la herramienta, que no dejan espacio para pasar  ), pero de vez en cuando hago alguna reparación sobre el escritorio de la computadora, aunque es un poco incómodo, pero por suerte no es tan pequeño.

Espero algún día poder contar con un espacio adecuado.

Saludos a todos.


----------



## unleased! (Feb 15, 2009)

Yo uso un tapete. El truco del folio es muy bueno porque asi no se rayan los aparatos contra la mesa. Muy buen truco.

Saludos!


----------



## carlitos759 (Feb 15, 2009)

Esta es mio mesa de trabajo. Saludos a todos.


----------



## arubaro22 (Feb 15, 2009)

muy bueno lo tuyo xtrem2010, te felicito por el ingenio. cuando puedas agregale otro brazo con cocodrilo, es una herramienta muy util y practica.


saludos


----------



## alexus (Feb 21, 2009)

estaria bueno que los mas experientes que rondan por aqui nos mostraran sus mesas, en unos dias subo algo de mi rinconcito...


----------



## ciri (Feb 21, 2009)

la mia cambió un poco últimamente... voy a ver que perfil le saco.. y la vemos..


----------



## ziminauta (Feb 22, 2009)

aquí les dijo unos links para los que tenemos problemas de espacio para nuestro taller....
http://www.mimecanicapopular.com/verherr.php?n=195
http://www.mimecanicapopular.com/verhaga.php?n=190


----------



## arubaro22 (Feb 22, 2009)

la verdad muy bueno, pero yo no tengo lugar ni para el cajon


----------



## zeta_bola_1 (Feb 22, 2009)

arubaro, semos 2, je


----------



## guaifi (Feb 23, 2009)

Yo tambien voy a aportar mi pequeño laboratorio. La primera imagen es de hace unos meses... estaba todo mucho mas ordenado, aunque yo diria "mas vacío". Las demas soy de hoy mismo. Soy iniciante, a ver que os parece.







En esta podemos ver la maletita de herramientas, los cajoncitos para resistencias y demas cosas, la estantería pequeña blanca que aun nos e muy bien que poner en ella, de momento los soldadores. Las estanterias grandes de madera las hice yo mismo con 4 ruedas y 4 varillas roscadas. Me salieron mas baratas y mas buenas que la mas barata de las estanterias comerciales.











Esta es la otra mitad, donde tengo los cables, ya se que está todo desordenado pero es que acabo de montar esa placa con una pantalla LCD que se ve ai en la estanteria.

















Esta es la colección de resistencias, y ademas guardo cosas como fusibles, integrados, leds, partes mecanicas...






Y este es el mejor polimetro/osciloscopio que se puede comprar por 150€ jejeje, ya pensasteis q iba a ser el mejor del mundo:







Y esta es la mejor fuente de alimentación que se puede aprobechar de un SAI, con su placa de control (que nunca avería), su control anticortocircuitos magnetotermico (valla un fusible rearmable de 5A)  y sus enganches rapidos...rapidos... Valla que no tiene desperdicio D y dura bastante, con cargarla una vez al mes esta lista.








Y esta es la otra mitad con la puerta, la tipica pizarra blanca para la lista de la compra y un escritorio auxiliar para cuando me llega alguien que quiere q le suelde el cable del cargador del movil, o el altavoz de la minicadena y tengo la mesa principal llena de integrados y cosas pendientes.






Y todo lo demas en estas cajitas reutilizadas:






Y esto último es mi coleccion de pics.. pendientes de que algun dia los sepa programar todos, de momento me quedo con el mitico 84a y el 876a, pero hay desde 12f609 (?) hasta 18f4550... todo un obsequio de microchip por estar en la universidad.







Y espero que no hayan sido mas de las que querian ver, ni tampoco menos.. jeje, un saludo.


----------



## ziminauta (Feb 23, 2009)

Aquí les dejo otro link para los que tenemos problemas con el espacio...
http://www.mimecanicapopular.com/verhaga.php?n=169
y uno para las sillas plegables...
http://www.mimecanicapopular.com/verjuguetes.php?n=2

La verdad están buenos los proyectos para darnos una idea como ahorrar espacio...


----------



## Chico3001 (Feb 23, 2009)

guaifi dijo:
			
		

>




Oye... de casualidad tu mesa no es la tataratataraabuela de Robotina?


----------



## guaifi (Feb 24, 2009)

jajaja, q buena lo de la robotina! si miras las dos tienen un parecido!  pero nada que ver.


----------



## sony (Feb 24, 2009)

guaifi dijo:
			
		

> jajaja, q buena lo de la robotina! si miras las dos tienen un parecido!  pero nada que ver.


felicidades esta muy bonito tu taller


----------



## sergitoms (Mar 8, 2009)

ja ja ja ja


creo que soy el mas nuevo por aqui....

apenas tengo un multimetro, un soporte con lupa, cautín ,desarmadores...


mmmm creo q solo lo basico....



pero mejorará !



Saludos


----------



## diego_z (Mar 8, 2009)

hola gente tal parece que cada uno tenemos un espacio para pensar y estar solos jeje, los felicito.


----------



## fernandoae (Mar 11, 2009)

Aca otra foto mas...  una belleza


----------



## Chico3001 (Mar 11, 2009)

fernandoae dijo:
			
		

> Aca otra foto mas...  una belleza




     eso SI es un taller...     

La bronca va a ser el recibo de luz cuando esten encendidos todos los medidores...    

Me imagino que viene con su planta de luz incluida..


----------



## snowboard (Mar 11, 2009)

yo que iva  a subir mi fotito


----------



## fernandoae (Mar 11, 2009)

Y subila... si igual la que subi yo no es mia pero me gustò!

"tiene hasta rollo de papel higienico ! "
Y el inodoro abajo de la mesa


----------



## alexus (Mar 13, 2009)

seguramente es de un radio aficionado...
fernando sube foto de tu taller, y de "tu auto fantastico" ja


----------



## fernandoae (Mar 13, 2009)

Ya las subì. Estan màs atràs.
Aunque igual tengo cosas por todos lados, hasta en el placard de la ropa tengo un estante dedicado a la electronica...

Acà hay algunos videos del auto fantastico jaja  --> http://www.youtube.com/user/fernandoae
Algunas fotos --> http://es.netlog.com/FERNANDO19BLO

Y èsta es mi fuente nueva, es una de pc que le hice una caja en fibrofacil (mdf)


----------



## franko1819 (Mar 27, 2009)

buenoo....
primero que todo disculpen la tardanza y la calidad de fotografia

ahora lo importante...
MI ESPACIO DE TRABAJO:

la primera foto es el equalizador pyramid de 200 + 200 W
la segunda es el baflecito que tengo atornillado el equalizador
y las dos ultimas son mi banco de trabajo


----------



## fernandoae (Mar 27, 2009)

"ECUALIZADOR"


----------



## franko1819 (Mar 27, 2009)

ok gracias


----------



## dandany (Mar 28, 2009)

Yo voy a mandar la mia, donde hago todos mis inventos  auque siempre cuando hago cosas caras no me salen jaja y cuando hago cosas simples salen andando de una.
Hace una semana no visito mi taller poruqe vi una Argiope argentata de 5cm(perdon nosabia uqe se estiraba ¬¬) (nose si pica pero por las dudas no voy al taller ) que yo soy medio que cagon a las cosas esas de  8 patas(como si me voy a ponerla amirarla con el cagazo que le tengo ) asi que cuando mi tio valla a afanarme alguna herramienta la va a encotrar ojala que le salte en la cara ingeniero electromecanico chorro ensima!   

PD:cuando tenga pila para la camara mando fotos (y cuando salga la argentata   )


----------



## Cacho (Mar 28, 2009)

dandany dijo:
			
		

> Hace una semana no visito mi taller poruqe vi una Argiope argentata de 9cm (nose si pica pero por las dudas no voy al taller ) que yo soy medio que cagon a las cosas esas de  6 patas ...



La Argiope Argentata NO es peligrosa, pero tampoco mide 9cm... Fijate bien... No pasan de los 5-6 cm con las patas estiradas. En general (no me atrevo a decir que se cumple siempre, pero lo sospecho) las arañas que hacen telas circulares no son peligrosas para el hombre. La Argentata es una de estas. 
Y además es bonita, che...

Ah, acordate de que los arácnidos tienen 8 patas, no 6 (no son insectos).
Esto de tener a mi viejo zoólogo me dejó rastros...

Saludos


----------



## leop4 (Mar 28, 2009)

bue yo tengo un taller tan grande que no me dan las fotos jajaj igual les dejo el link con algunas de las fotos va algunas es una manera de decir. bue tengo una terraza con bastante espacio y un taller que esta justo arriva de mi pieza y en ese taller tengo tantas cosas tantas cosas que explicar todo lo que tengo me tomaria un dia pero en resmidas cuentas tengo un monton de chucherias como televisores videocasseteras viejas monitores plaquetas electronicas por todos lados y que se yo cuantan cosas mas es un cementerio tecnoligico ajaj igual soy ordenado apesar de tantas cosas, igual hace como 3 meses no voy a la casa de electrinica porque cualquier repuesto que necesite lo tengo en el cementerio, salvo integrados y cosas raras como transistores 2n3055, tip147 y esas cosas pero despues tengo todo todo todo ajaj para empesar muestro una tv de 16" que ya esta totalmente destripada despues seguimos con 7 frasquitos de remedios de mi abuelo  con componentes electronicos y fusibles, seguimos con una estanteria bastante grande con un yugo de una tv de 29" y flyback que creo que todavia andan, luego dos agujereadoras 2 amoladoras una de banco y otra de mano sin contar la caladora, despues el mismo estante con 6 transformadores distintos de diferentes amperajes arriva de la fuente de pc, lugo mi radiograbador que lo uso solo para escuchar cassetes viejos de pinar de rocha que tiempos jaaj. despues una cajita con mas de 60 leds de distintos tipos y colores, luego una caja con 7 fuentes aprox todas andan bien. cajones y mas cajones y un stereo pionner que esta en proceso de reparacion, seguimos con una caja mi faborita jaja que tiene mas de 250 componentes reciclados de un monton de lugares, luego el famoso tablerito que hicimos con mi viejo bien ordenado con llaves inglesas o queseyo y limas de todo tipo, una fuente de 250W mas una lectora de cds para escuchar musica, miles de frascos de pintura y acidos quimicos, una soldadura de arco de 1000W,un motor de ventilador dos motores de techos, parlantes y un gravador que todavia anda 10 puntos menos el cassete jej, mi ventana otro autoestereo solo con radio y al lado un transformador de 6V 12A-12V 12A, una caja verde con un aerografo y todas sus herramientas luego una maquina idraulica que hiso mi viejo con un krike de auto y al lado un grabador sony que tiene mas de 40 años, un cajon rojo con un montonde cajonsitos y tornillos, tarubos tuercas etc, tracasjones A,B,C con bastantes cosas mias todo reciclado, una agujereadora de banco una autogena con su tubo de axigeno, la meso donde trabajo, un mini tester que cabe en la palma de la mano este tester creo que solo se consigue aca en argentina aunque dice made in china. es especial jaja, fotos del taller del lado de afuera y una casseterera desarmada. haa sin olvidar a mi pajaro Nino que es un stornino pinto, y mi jaulon con 3 aves un periquito un tordo y un jilguero tenia 6 pero se me mueriron algunos y otro se escaparon bueno espero les guste y perdon por tantas letras ajajaj.


----------



## fernandoae (Mar 28, 2009)

"bue yo tengo un taller tan grande que no me dan las fotos"
Que humilde sos!
Te falto poner:
"Yo no subo mas fotos de mi taller porq rapidshare se me queda chico para subirlas todas..."

mmm...


----------



## zeta_bola_1 (Mar 28, 2009)

eso, concuerdo con vos fer


----------



## fernandoae (Mar 28, 2009)

Che y haces algo con tus cosas o las tenes por tenerlas?
Podrias hacerle algo a los pajaritos  se me ocurren tantas cosas... jajaj, mentira


----------



## leop4 (Mar 28, 2009)

ajaaj es una manera de decir y si todo lo electronico que encuentro por la calle me lo traigo y lo almaceno luego le saco las placas electronicas y tiro todo lo demas y mas bien que uso todo lo que reciclo no vieron que puse que hace 3 meses no voy a la casa de electrinica.


----------



## mot1258 (Abr 5, 2009)

Hola a todos los amigos del foro tambien yo quiero participar con mis fotos de mi mesa de trabajo esta todo de cabeza pero mas tardo en ordenar que en lo que queda igual jajajaj    excusas para no hacerlo jajajaj   pero en fin


 bueno hay que buscar la manera de pagarse los estudios jjajaja   
y como me decía un maestro *unas cosas las hace el hombre y otras el hambre jajaj*  saludos a todos


----------



## diego_z (Abr 5, 2009)

jaja cual es el problema de tener taller grande , las fotos que yo subi son solo de un rinconcito ,,  me parece que es env,,, 

el que lo tiene lo tiene


----------



## mot1258 (Abr 5, 2009)

Diego z, jajajajajajaj   pero tiene sus ventajas el tener un lugar chico, porque a la hora de ordenar todo el desorden que uno tiene, mejor ni te cuento


----------



## Don Barredora (Abr 5, 2009)

Jajaajaj asistentes como esos no se consiguen en cualquier lado...


----------



## ivan_mzr (Abr 5, 2009)

Creo que los perros  generan hiss en amplificador de audio.......


----------



## igro (May 24, 2009)

Saludos a todos es mi primer mensaje.
 Estado viendo varias vezes todas las fotos y creo que todas nos dan un buen aporte. 
  Espero que sigan subiendo mas  y nada mas consigo un cable que me falta para mi camara  y subo las mias.


----------



## mot1258 (May 24, 2009)

Bienvenido al foro amigo igro y espero solo tomes las cosas buenas de nuestras fotos, bueno lo digo por las mias  
y estaremos en espera de que tengas oportunidad de subir tus fotos , saludos .......... y viva México


----------



## Amaro (Jun 4, 2009)

waaaaaaaaaaa


groso taller que cantidad grotesca de instrumentos


----------



## Amaro (Jun 4, 2009)

genial en todo caso el taller

no hay nada mas preciado que el lugar de trabajo propio , donde tienes tus materiales 

acá va una foto de mi taller

todos los materiales están guardados en caja jajajja 

se ve lo mas utiizado


saludos a todos


----------



## fernandoae (Jun 4, 2009)

mot1258 si tu mesa de trabajo es "pequeña" probá de ordenar un poco y vas a ver el espacio que te queda libre...


----------



## mot1258 (Jun 4, 2009)

Tienes razón fernandoae ese va a ser mi nuevo propósito aúnque ya lo he intentado en otra ocaciones cuando hay un poco de tiempo pero cuando llega el trabajo queda igual pero intentaremos hacernos del buen hábito del orden, saludos


----------



## sean (Jun 4, 2009)

perdon soy nuevo por aqui luego intentare subir lo mi


----------



## elosciloscopio (Jul 6, 2009)

guaifi dijo:
			
		

> Yo tambien voy a aportar mi pequeño laboratorio. La primera imagen es de hace unos meses... estaba todo mucho mas ordenado, aunque yo diria "mas vacío". Las demas soy de hoy mismo. Soy iniciante, a ver que os parece.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



A que te has comprado por ebay un juego de 2500 resistencias!? Se ven a través de los cajones...
Yo me compré las mismas. La verdad, son muy prácticas, pero no entiendo un carajo ese código de colores que tiene 6 ó 7 bandas.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Jul 6, 2009)

elosciloscopio dijo:
			
		

> A que te has comprado por ebay un juego de 2500 resistencias!? Se ven a través de los cajones...
> Yo me compré las mismas. La verdad, son muy prácticas, *pero no entiendo un carajo ese código de colores que tiene 6 ó 7 bandas.*



Eso pasa por que comprás sin saber lo que has comprado   
Si te fijaras en el sitio de ebay que posteaste en otro hilo, verías que las resistencias que has comprado son de precisión, con una tolerancia del 1%. Ese tipo de resistencias, y si además no pertenecen a la serie E12, tienen mas bandas de colores que las resistencias convencionales. Creo que por el foro hay un programa que te enseña a leerlas o te dá el valor si ponés los colores o algo por el estilo....buscalo....y si nó....San Google debe saber...

Saludos!


----------



## elosciloscopio (Jul 6, 2009)

ezavalla dijo:
			
		

> elosciloscopio dijo:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Jeje. Gracias.

Bueno os dejo una foto de mi mesa de trabajo, mientras experimento con un prototipo de osciloscopio casero:


----------



## arubaro22 (Jul 7, 2009)

elosciloscopio: "joder" como dicen ustedes, que entrevero de cables. si funciona tu proyecto muestralo, se ve interesante. yo estoy haciendo un osciloscopio con un PIC 12F675


----------



## Juan Jose (Jul 26, 2009)

Hola muchachos, muy buenos todos los lugares! me imagino sera un espacio como el de todos los electronicos: por epocas muy feliz, por epocas no tanto pero si es de seguro que es un espacio donde se comparte con amigos y se desarrolla el intelecto propio. 

Aca les subo unas fotos de mi taller, ubicado en el fono del garage o cochera y lejos del mundo diario del trabajo y demas. 

saludos

Juan Jose


----------



## elosciloscopio (Jul 26, 2009)

Mola, tienes una buena colección de aparatejos 

PD: me encanta tu osciloscopio (como no)


----------



## Juan Jose (Jul 26, 2009)

Gracias ! 

El osciloscopio es uno de los mejores, pero tengo guardados unos aparatitos de cuando mi viejo arreglaba radios y transmisores, un probador de valculas pero valvular, un generador de funciones valvular, un puente de medicion R-L-C valvular, un medidor de transistores valvular, etc.... etc... valvular.....

Pero para los nostalgicos, aca va uno que NO TIENE CORDON NI ENCHUFE! y los hacia bailar a todos  

un abrazo a todos.

juan jose


----------



## sony (Jul 26, 2009)

hola juan jose esta padre tu taller lo que me gusto mucho fue la mesa muy amplificadora el tornillo,el compresor y el taladro de banco saludos


----------



## Vegetal Digital (Jul 26, 2009)

> Y esto último es mi coleccion de pics.. pendientes de que algun dia los sepa programar todos, de momento me quedo con el mitico 84a y el 876a, pero hay desde 12f609 (?) hasta 18f4550... todo un obsequio de microchip por estar en la universidad.


Te regalaron todos esos pics? decime a que universidad fuiste que en cuatro años cuando tenga que ir voy para allá!

Saludos


----------



## zeta_bola_1 (Jul 26, 2009)

juan jose, no me sale el nombre del aparatejo ese, vitrola?

a mi lo que me gusta son el voltimetro y amperimetro del año del ñaupa

saludos


----------



## Don Barredora (Jul 27, 2009)

> juan jose, no me sale el nombre del aparatejo ese, vitrola?



Creo que se llama Gramófono.


----------



## Chico3001 (Jul 27, 2009)

Juan Jose dijo:
			
		

> Pero para los nostalgicos, aca va uno que NO TIENE CORDON NI ENCHUFE! y los hacia bailar a todos



  Ese Gramofono debidamente restaurado debe valer una fortuna.... te recomiendo que lo cuides....


----------



## Juan Jose (Jul 27, 2009)

El aparatejo funciona 10 puntos, hasta tiene un regulador de velocidad. Y no tiene precio para mi ya que es una reliquia de familia. Cuando pueda subo un video.

saludos

JuanJose


----------



## elosciloscopio (Ago 5, 2009)

Mmm... ¿no sienten curiosidad por ver mi osciloscopio?
Pues lo van a ver quieran o no:

YouTube - Broadcast Yourself.


----------



## Juan Jose (Ago 5, 2009)

Tu como yo con el analogico te arreglas, y estos miden la variable REAL nada de samples no cosas raras de transformadorrmadas y matematica pura.

saludos

Juan Jose


----------



## elosciloscopio (Ago 6, 2009)

Juan Jose dijo:
			
		

> Tu como yo con el analogico te arreglas, y estos miden la variable REAL nada de samples no cosas raras de transformadorrmadas y matematica pura.
> 
> saludos
> 
> Juan Jose



Exacto, por eso me gustan  más los analógicos.


----------



## NTM (Ago 14, 2009)

me da alegria ver esos cuartos llenos de resistencias cosas 

que pena que me quede 1 año y medio para estudias electronica 

porque luego entrare a informática::tengo 16)

U_U"


----------



## Dario (Ago 14, 2009)

pero un año y medio te sooobra para aprender... ademas, cuando estes estudiando informática tambien podes seguir estudiando electronica en otro instituto... no te olvides que "el saber no ocupa lugar"


----------



## NTM (Ago 14, 2009)

mi memoria es pequeña U_U

aguanta poco 

porque llevo conmigo un fansub anime...


----------



## Dario (Ago 14, 2009)

un fansub anime? ¿ques eso?


----------



## djpusse (Ago 24, 2009)

bue aca les dejo las fotos de mi taller esta un poco desorganizado abajo de las mesas por falta de espacio y como todos saben los electronicos somos un desastre (hay algunos que lo simulan teniendo el lio detras o en otro lado del taller jeje) nunca tiramos nada porque algun dia nos puede servir y al final no lo usamos nunca

creo que no esta de mas decir que lo acomode un poco antes de sacar las fotos no se si vale jeje

Saludos gente

PD: estan muy lindos los talleres que se vieron sigan asi y tal vez podremos conquistar al mundo con nuestros inventos y por ahi algun chispazononon jeje


----------



## mendek (Ago 24, 2009)

no no no, pobre monitor hace cuanto que no le dabas de comer.
jajaja.


----------



## igro (Ago 24, 2009)

si les enseño mi monitor ya se murio de inanicion(ambre, sueño sed y frio)


----------



## djpusse (Ago 25, 2009)

a que te referis a darle de comer al monitor jeje


----------



## GabiOlavarria (Sep 14, 2009)

Si mi vieja me dejaria tener las cosas como las tienen ustedes..=( que lindo seria.. ve algo en desorden y ya te esta insultando jaja... algun plano de alguna mesa chica para trabajo de electronica?? saudos amigos...


----------



## KARAPALIDA (Oct 25, 2009)

Para que mesa!!! si las rodillas sobran 

Desastroso 


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GJu1M63afUI&NR=1&feature=fvwp

Saludos


----------



## asherar (Oct 25, 2009)

KARAPALIDA dijo:


> Para que mesa!!! si las rodillas sobran
> 
> Desastroso
> 
> ...



Fijate que el muy camikaze labura en patas !!!! 

camikaze = suicida
labura = trabaja
en patas = con los pies descalzos


----------



## Dario (Oct 25, 2009)

si, debe ser porque no le alcanza para comprarse una pulsera antiestatica. poobre... jejeje


----------



## Helminto G. (Oct 28, 2009)

pues bien desde hace tiempo queria poner las fotos de mi cuchitril, pero por varias razones (sobretodo que todo estaba hecho un desmadre) no habia podido les paso las fotos que tengo ya ha cambiado un poco y mas que le falta, y si ya me han dicho que parece tocador de vedette, las puertas de abajo no las abro porque no se que mounstro saldra de ese sitio, aqui es donde se realiza todo (cuando hay espacio) pero las ideas en "la oficina" ya luego les pasare fotos


----------



## JOSIAN (Ene 17, 2010)

hola a todos compañeros yo diseñe y estoy terminando de construir un banco de trabajo portatil para ensamblaje y prueba de prototipos basado en el uso de protoboard estoy preparando un pdf a modo de manual en lo que lo tenga listo se los hago llegar  de todas formas qui les adelanto dos fotos para que se hagan una idea.


----------



## Tavo (Ene 18, 2010)

yo hasta ahora no tengo mesa de trabajo de electrónica. 

Hasta ahora me las arreglo con la mesa de la compu o con la mesa del taller de mi viejo. Pero es un lugar mas para fierros y caños que para electrónica.

Ya me voy a hacer una. Lo que si tengo es un organizador de componentes, obviamente la mayoría nuevos (no me gusta mucho esa onda de rescatar componentes, me parece medio ciruja.. jaja). Algun día los voy a usar.

Y nada más.
saludos!
PD: se me rompió la camara de fotos. una Samsung ES-10 de 8 megapíxeles. Se rompió cuando fuí a la playa, le entró arena al zoom y se traba. ¿a alguien le pasó esto? Ahora también falla el soft. No prende la pantalla LCD... mmm...


----------



## JOSIAN (Ene 18, 2010)

lamentablemente tu camara no tiene rfemedio el agua salada es altamentye corrosiva las fallas se deben a la corrosion que causa el agua de mar en los componentes electronicos


----------



## Helminto G. (Ene 18, 2010)

josian no lo desanimes,  tavo destripa con cuidado tu camara y limpiala bien sobretodo el mecanismo del lente si ves corrocion en el sircuito entonces si desanimate, no olvides poner grasa para mecanismos y no toques los lentes


----------



## JOSIAN (Ene 18, 2010)

no hermano no trato de desanimarlo es solo que el agua salada por su alta salinidad es altisimamente corrosiva y solo se pueden contrarestar sus efectosm sobre circuitos electronicos cuando se ataca con limpoiados electronico de seguridad y luego se protege el mismo con aislante electrico ambos productos fabricados por la empresa SQ, si es posible inmediatamente de haberse mojado o haberle caido la arena al aparato o minimo antes de que finalize el dia el salitre es muy corrosivo y actua muy rapido por eso le comente eso otra opcion es bañar las tarjetas de circuitos con thiner para limpiarlas del salitre a fondo y despues aplicar los dos productos antes mencionados eso es lo que suelen hacer en los ervicios autorizados con los celulares que les cae agua de cualquier tipo ya sea salada o dulce, pero lo hacen antes de las 12 o 24 horas de mojado el aparato sino es dificil porque el salitre se come los pines de los Ciruitos integrados transistores e incluso las pistas del pcb  por eso hice ese comentario mi intencion no fue desanimarlo sino ponerlo en cuenta de que en un caso asi es muy  dificil salvar el aparato mas no imposible


----------



## Helminto G. (Ene 18, 2010)

que curioso una de mis especialidades es la reparacion de celulares y el proceso se realiza con un lavado ultrasonico en alcohol isopropilico y si se puede recuperar aun despues de meses pero la probabilidad baja no recomiendo el tiner porque tambien es corrosivo el alcohol es mas suave y vielvo a repetir no toquen los lentes!!!!


----------



## alex_delarge (Feb 13, 2010)

en mi espacio de trabajo hay miles de resistencias, consensadores, transistores tirados por todos laso. cientos de pedasos de cables, radios desarmadas, como 10 parlantes, la mesa toda quemada por el soldador jajaja y creo que si limpias bien encontras algún chico perdido


----------



## Tavo (Feb 13, 2010)

alex_delarge dijo:
			
		

> en mi espacio de trabajo hay miles de resistencias, consensadores, transistores tirados por todos laso. cientos de pedasos de cables, radios desarmadas, como 10 parlantes, la mesa toda quemada por el soldador jajaja y creo que si limpias bien encontras algún chico perdido



si si mucho chamuyo pero acá piden fotos eh? jajajaja!!! así como esté no más, una foto! jaja Saludos


----------



## alex_delarge (Feb 14, 2010)

bueno, esta es mi mesa de trabajo


y este ultimo es fido, un regalo de un artesano amigo.


----------



## Tacatomon (Feb 14, 2010)

El guitarrista es de Estaño?

Se ve bien "nice"


----------



## alex_delarge (Feb 14, 2010)

es de alambre de aluminio


----------



## PEBE (Feb 14, 2010)

este es mi espacio de trabajo
saludos.


----------



## lutiky (Feb 22, 2010)

jajjajajajajajajajjajajajajajajja esta bueno el video de KARAPALIDA no hay mejor forma de laburar en patas jajajajjajajajjajajjajjajajja


----------



## Apple (May 17, 2010)

sony dijo:


> bueno aqui esta mi mesa de trabajo con algunos de mis proyectos
> mi multimetro, pistola de temperatura un servo con su tablilla que hise con un 555
> un programador pic que todavia no e probado ya que ahorita no tengo dinero para comprarme uno
> un proto board
> ...


Una duda: Cuanto costó ese organizador?


----------



## Hammer Facer (May 17, 2010)

No son muy caros, valen unos 5 dólares si no me equivoco.

Bueno, compartiré algunas imágenes de mi pseudo-taller (trabajo la electrónica en la casa, en cualquier parte que me sirva).

La primera muestra mi habitación con una mesa, la cual empleo de vez en cuando como quirófano. La segunda, algunas de mis herramientas. La tercera, una cajita con capacitores electrolíticos que he extraído de algunos equipos, y las últimas son fotos de la montaña de cacharros que he ido acumulando en el tiempo... 

Saludos.


----------



## antiworldx (May 17, 2010)

Desordenado, pero todo termina bien...


----------



## ernestogn (May 28, 2010)

e Aqui mi espacio de trabajo , podre estas fotos como un antes
ya que estoy recien armando esta mesa y pienso hacerle alunas repisas , cajos y armar - conseguir algo de instrumental adecuado..











aqui un poco del producido del reclicado de fuentes de PC


----------



## g.corallo (May 28, 2010)

hola les dejo unas fotos del taller






Luego de la remodelación


----------



## Helminto G. (May 29, 2010)

tiene buena pinta, buena organización, ta bueno lo del bote de resina, yo lo tengo pero mas compacto, use una tapa de un transistor to-3, cuando se me quite la güevonada le tomare una foto y la subo


----------



## antiworldx (May 30, 2010)

huuuuu ya valio.... Me traigo una silla para que no me canse?


----------



## HADES (May 30, 2010)

No me habia fijado que hay un espacio dedicado a esto en cuanto pueda les muestro mi

Cuarto-Taller-Mesa de Trabajo.

salu2


----------



## gabriel77sur (Jun 1, 2010)

hola a todos realmente impresionante todas la fotos, sentirme identificado con todos ud me llena de alegria, el recordar de mis comienzo en donde solo tenia un tester y mi soldador hasta ahora donde poseo algun que otro equipo, quiero saludar a todos y felicitarlos por las fotos ni bien pueda subo las de mi rincon


----------



## palomo (Jun 7, 2010)

bueno me he animado a poner la foto de mi lugar sagrado no tomen en cuenta el tiradero tiene un mes que no limpio, y la ultima vez que entre fue hace una semana asta el dia de hoy, prometo tomar fotos con una camara para tener un mejor alejamiento y asi poder ver todo junto, o minimo limpiar un poco para la siguiente foto.


----------



## HADES (Jun 9, 2010)

Bueno ahora si logre subir las fotos al servidor del foro y aqui esta la foto:


Describo:Una fuente Variable Transistorizada Casera uno de mis mas finos artes, mi cautin TMC Ceramico(y soy miembro de Yo tambien tengo un soldador y no he subido la foto)pasta, una tercera mano, Darth Vader(Imprescindible para todo buen tecnico es el lado oscuro de la fuerza del electronico) un caparazon de una tortuga de un viaje que hice y que tuve el placer de degustarcarretes de estaño, la inprecindible tambien lampara de mesa, el tester!! ahh si y un cuadro para leer resistencias y lectura de condensadores de diferente tipo. salu2!

SONIUS


----------



## zxeth (Jun 9, 2010)

creo que entre todas las mesas de trabajo que vi, la que esta en mi habitacion para electronica es muuucho mas desordenada que cualquier otra jajaja, mi vieja me quiere pasar la aspiradora por encima de la mesa para sacar todo :S ajajajja, por eso tengo que poner llave a mi pieza. Y del garaje que uso para cosas mayores ni les cuento! ajajajja. Igual lo estube ordenando el fin de semana porque ya era mucho el desastre


----------



## sony (Jul 13, 2010)

HADES dijo:


> Bueno ahora si logre subir las fotos al servidor del foro y aqui esta la foto:
> Ver el archivo adjunto 34711
> 
> Describo:Una fuente Variable Transistorizada Casera uno de mis mas finos artes, mi cautin TMC Ceramico(y soy miembro de Yo tambien tengo un soldador y no he subido la foto)pasta, una tercera mano, Darth Vader(Imprescindible para todo buen tecnico es el lado oscuro de la fuerza del electronico) un caparazon de una tortuga de un viaje que hice y que tuve el placer de degustarcarretes de estaño, la inprecindible tambien lampara de mesa, el tester!! ahh si y un cuadro para leer resistencias y lectura de condensadores de diferente tipo. salu2!
> ...


hola sonius esta exelente tu mesa aver cuandos nos pasas el diagrama de tu fuente.
 saludos


----------



## Imzas (Ago 2, 2010)

anthony123 dijo:


> Dos miniorganizadores con repuestos y sobrantes..


Holis, bueno la verdad yo tampoco tengo un gran taller, solo un tester digital y uno pequeño analógico, medio muerto. Me gusto tu "escritorio", nu se por que razon, quiza la foto más nitida, quizá la sdimplicidad. Pero me dio un poco de penita observar que tienes pocos componentes en tus organizadores, perdona pero cosas tontas me dan pena.
un abrazo.


----------



## antiworldx (Ago 2, 2010)

Es mi impresion, o en verdad es un mensaje "femeninamente" hostil.


----------



## Helminto G. (Ago 2, 2010)

de impresiones vive el hombre AW...


----------



## el-rey-julien (Ago 2, 2010)

en general el hombre es mas desordenado ,no ay que tener pena es nuestro  mundo   nuestro  desorden.
aca una muestra de mi mesa ,esa es la mas ordenada,tengo 6 mas asi pero con distintos desordenes




estacion de soldado del rey julien 




despues  les muestro  un soldador estatico de estaño de 30 kilos de estaño  para soldar  las plaquetas   ,todas las islas en segundos y con acabado profesional de una sola pasada y  listo  placa soldada ,ise un video pero tengo que ver como lo subo para que lo vean


----------



## eidtech (Ago 3, 2010)

jazminrojo dijo:


> Holis, bueno la verdad yo tampoco tengo un gran taller, solo un tester digital y uno pequeño analógico, medio muerto. Me gusto tu "escritorio", nu se por que razon, quiza la foto más nitida, quizá la sdimplicidad. Pero me dio un poco de penita observar que tienes pocos componentes en tus organizadores, perdona pero cosas tontas me dan pena.
> un abrazo.



De acuerdo con Jazmin... se siente extraño ver tan pocos componentes


----------



## gabriel77sur (Sep 7, 2010)

Hola gente desde ya un saludo a todos, por fin me anime y les voy a dejar unas fotos de mi rincon de trabajo.


----------



## Dano (Sep 7, 2010)

gabriel77sur dijo:


> Hola gente desde ya un saludo a todos, por fin me anime y les voy a dejar unas fotos de mi rincon de trabajo.




LU? o me equivoco.


----------



## Helminto G. (Sep 7, 2010)

gabriel77sur dijo:


> Hola gente desde ya un saludo a todos, por fin me anime y les voy a dejar unas fotos de mi rincon de trabajo.



el escritor Milan Kundera utilisa una palabra checa intradusible que expresa perfectamente lo que me produce las fotos de tu taller: ¡litost!


----------



## gabriel77sur (Sep 8, 2010)

Hola dano efectivamente soy LU desde los 15 años ya tengo 32, te comento me ha costa mucho trabajo tener lo que tengo hoy en dia, todo el istrumental es de segunda mano y el tektrinix 453 lo compre a 150 pesos estaba para reparar y con un par de diodos y un transitor lo hice andar y hasta ahora no me a dado ningun problema. en las fotos me encuentro trabajando en un analizador de espectro para el osciloscopio. 
Al amigo helminto te comento que a mis doce años solo tenia un terter analogico chino y solo un soldador tipo lapiz y con solo estas dos herramientas monte varios receptores de hf algunos osciladores. 
bueno saludos a todos


----------



## g.corallo (Sep 8, 2010)

gabriel77sur dijo:


> Hola gente desde ya un saludo a todos, por fin me anime y les voy a dejar unas fotos de mi rincon de trabajo.



me muero por tener ese taller 

pd muy bueno el almanaque de cat


----------



## Tacatomon (Sep 8, 2010)

g.corallo dijo:


> me muero por tener ese taller
> 
> pd muy bueno el almanaque de cat



Caterpillar!


----------



## xavirom (Sep 8, 2010)

Impresionante!!!!!!!!, sobre todo por la lata de heineken!


----------



## gabriel77sur (Sep 8, 2010)

Gracias a todos por los comentarios. el contenido de la lata de heineken lo disfrute casi tanto como de mi taller jajaja


----------



## zxeth (Sep 8, 2010)

gabriel77sur dijo:


> Gracias a todos por los comentarios. el contenido de la lata de heineken lo disfrute casi tanto como de mi taller jajaja


muy lindo el taller y sus instrumentos, pero donde quedo la mesa? 
Vale hacerse 2 escritorios lindos o uno rinconero y no sostener 2 tablas con 4 caballetes 

Igual todo muy lindo y prolijo. Te felicit. no tiene nada de parecido al mio jajajajajaj


----------



## flacojuan (Sep 8, 2010)

hola a todos, aqui nuestro espacio de trabajo, esta algo desordenado, pero es por la cantidad de trabajo que ha llegado en estos dias. jejeje. despues cuando estemos "sin hacer nada les muestro como es.... jejejeje otra vez. saludos..........


----------



## Helminto G. (Sep 8, 2010)

si que tienes chamba!!!!!


----------



## flacojuan (Sep 8, 2010)

bueno si hay mucho que hacer!!!!!!!!!!! y me esta volviendo loco tantos componentes a mi alrededor..... ayudaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa. me ahogooooooooo.. y algunos diran que es el paraiso.


----------



## Moyano Jonathan (Sep 8, 2010)

Acá va mi escritorio de trabajo donde se está gestando mi último proyecto....





Una mejor vista de la placa :


----------



## Helminto G. (Sep 10, 2010)

les muestro la reformulacion de mi mesa de trabajo incluyendo al nuevo integrante del taller, y la computadora injertada, de la cual mas detalles aca:  https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/358215/


----------



## HADES (Sep 10, 2010)

WOW!!! esa mesa de trabajo si que esta nice!! jejej felicitaciones helminto es una muy buena mesa!!

saludos!


----------



## sony (Nov 1, 2010)

Helminto G. dijo:


> les muestro la reformulacion de mi mesa de trabajo incluyendo al nuevo integrante del taller, y la computadora injertada, de la cual mas detalles aca:  https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/358215/


es verdad me encanto esa mesa todo muy ala mano felicidades helmito me gusto mucho el pequeno esmerilador 
saludos


----------



## Hammer Facer (Nov 1, 2010)

Y lo mejor de todo es que aprovecha el calor que genera la fuente de alimentación para calentar agua en una tetera...


----------



## Helminto G. (Nov 1, 2010)

hammer, eso no es una tetera, es una lavadora ultrasonica, el sircuito de esta, lo coloque en el gabinete de la fuente para ventilarla mejor porque trabaja jornadas rudas y temia que se quemara

gracias sony, el esmerilador sirve mas delo que imaginas


----------



## Imzas (Nov 2, 2010)

Helminto G. dijo:


> les muestro la reformulacion de mi mesa de trabajo incluyendo al nuevo integrante del taller, y la computadora injertada, de la cual mas detalles aca:  https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/358215/


Helminto, te felicito, por tu orden,tengo un amigo electronico, que tiene un desorden en casa, que al principio parace catastrofico, pero luego no lo es, pues como el mismo dice:
"Es  un desorden Lógico", la que sufre es su esposa que ordena y limpia, y creo que a pocas mujeres les hace gracia ver cosas tiradas por doquier, y sin embargo presentar una casa limpia y ordenada para las visitas, que no son muchas pero bien escogidas (intelectual y moralmente hablando).


----------



## Helminto G. (Nov 2, 2010)

nooooo, eso es lo peor que puede hacer la mujer de un electronico, limpiar y ordenar, dile a su mujer que no haga eso.....


----------



## Dario (Nov 2, 2010)

jazminrojo dijo:


> Helminto, te felicito, por tu orden,tengo un amigo electronico, que tiene un desorden en casa, que al principio parace catastrofico, pero luego no lo es, pues como el mismo dice:
> "Es un desorden Lógico", la que sufre es su esposa que ordena y limpia, y creo que a pocas mujeres les hace gracia ver cosas tiradas por doquier, y sin embargo presentar una casa limpia y ordenada para las visitas, que no son muchas pero bien escogidas (intelectual y moralmente hablando).


 
jaja... no se imaginan lo que es mi taller... hace 6 años cuando trabajaba solo, tenia mi taller bien ordenado y limpio. un dia, mi hermano menor, se recibio de tecnico electronico y fue como si el mismisimo rey del desorden hubiese llegado... lamentablemente, no quiere alquilar otro lugar para su taller :S... asi que no saben lo que es ese pobre taller mio
uno de estos dias les voy a mostrar...
saludosss


----------



## Helminto G. (Nov 2, 2010)

ese es un taller que me gustaia ver d@rio


----------



## Dario (Nov 2, 2010)

Helminto G. dijo:


> ese es un taller que me gustaia ver d@rio


 
aca esta la mesa de trabajo para 2 y su silla sin remaches

 saludosss


----------



## Helminto G. (Nov 2, 2010)

eso si es un taller d@rio... se ve el trabajo
como alguna vez me dijeron, un escritorio  limpio es el que no se usa...


----------



## Dario (Nov 2, 2010)

si, eso si... pero ami me enseñaron a que, cuando terminaba mi jornada de trabajo, hay que limpiar y ordenar... sinceramente, ...no creo que el desorden tenga que ser una norma en un taller donde se trabaja mucho. tengo entendido que en los talleres de ferrari, no se ve ni una pequeñitisima manchita de grasa por ningun lado y sin embargo... 
saludosss


----------



## Helminto G. (Nov 2, 2010)

bueno en eso tienes razon, no he estado en uno de ferrari, el mio no solo es de electronica se hace de todo, pero lo unico ordenado es mi mesa, el orden debe de estar, eso ayuda a trabajar


----------



## Dario (Nov 2, 2010)

Helminto G. dijo:


> el orden debe de estar, eso ayuda a trabajar


 
eso es cierto, yo me siento muy motivado a trabajar cuando mi taller esta ordenado. si hay orden, mis ideas estan en orden pero si no lo hay, es un desorden de ideas que... ni hablar.. despues voy a subir unas imagenes de mi taller privado que funciona en mi cuarto y veran la diferencia. talvez lo del desorden de mi hermano, sea porque en mi casa tambien esta el taller de mi papa, que es bicicletero (arregla bicicletas) y esta desparramado por toda la casa jejeje... digo... talvez es herencia de familia que se le pego a mi hermano


----------



## Imzas (Nov 3, 2010)

Helminto, pero es que mi amigo cree que su casa entera es un taller, tiene chucherias por doquier, revistas viejas teles  a tubos semi-deshuasadas, radios Grundig en repisas acumulando polvo, y para conectarse a internet aun usa un modem de 56 Kb. :S.


----------



## ElTallercito (Nov 20, 2010)

Hola gente!! Por fin tuve la camara a mano y pude sacarle una foto al Tallercito. Hoy estuve desarmando una pc vieja para reutilizar el gabienete y tambien algunos componentes.

Este es mi taller version 2. Es la segunda version porque antes lo tenia al lado de mi casa, en una casa medio viejita y por cuestiones de trabajo y estudio solo podia ir los fines de semana por lo tanto se llenaba de suciedad. Para colmo mi viejo comenzo a construir y mas mugre se juntaba. Entonses decidi moverlo al garage de mi casa donde vivo. Y aqui estan las fotos. No es la gran cosa pero sirve... jaja


----------



## Uro (Ene 22, 2011)

En mi taller hay de todo por todas partes, pero no hay cámara fotográfica. Por eso les debo la imágen. Les prometo, les juro que se las enviaré.

Saludos


----------



## el-rey-julien (Ene 22, 2011)

Jazminia dijo:


> Helminto, pero es que mi amigo cree que su casa entera es un taller, tiene chucherias por doquier, revistas viejas teles  a tubos semi-deshuasadas, radios Grundig en repisas acumulando polvo, y para conectarse a internet aun usa un modem de 56 Kb. :S.



me estuviste espiando?
ase unos dos años que usaba moden de 56k ,las cucarachas eran de los clientes ¡¡¡
y el resto es desorden ¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡


----------



## Uro (Feb 19, 2011)

Lo prometido es deuda. Acá una muestra de mi taller


----------



## Helminto G. (Feb 19, 2011)

figuras geometricas, se ve bien, sobretodo muy bien decorado


----------



## sony (Feb 19, 2011)

arteayudas dijo:


> Lo prometido es deuda. Acá una muestra de mi taller


que buena mesa de trabajo muy amplia
saludos


----------



## Ratmayor (Abr 14, 2011)

Bueno, aqui les presento donde me encuentro trabajando ahora, aun no tengo espacio de "recreación" en mi casa asi que esas deben aguardar... 


Aquí, una vista general del taller...


Alli colocamos los equipos pendiente de revisión...


Este es mi espacio de trabajo 


Y acá se detalla que hay una silla vacante  en serio, necesito un ayudante... 

Bien eso es todo, por cierto, no es que mi osciloscopio sea viejo, es que es un osciloscopio para hombres ​


----------



## Helminto G. (Abr 14, 2011)

falta el iresponsable del taller...


----------



## Uro (Abr 14, 2011)

Envíame tu dirección, Coyote, salgo inmediatamente para allá. El puesto es mio!


----------



## Ratmayor (Abr 14, 2011)

Uro dijo:


> Envíame tu dirección, Coyote, salgo inmediatamente para allá. El puesto es mio!


Pero si el que está pidiendo ayuda soy yo!!!


----------



## sp_27 (Abr 14, 2011)

Paisano, eso pasa porque el Uro no sigue las normas


----------



## sony (Abr 14, 2011)

Ratmayor dijo:


> Bueno, aqui les presento donde me encuentro trabajando ahora, aun no tengo espacio de "recreación" en mi casa asi que esas deben aguardar...
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 51635
> Aquí, una vista general del taller...
> ...


esta muy bonito tu taller felicidades y que tipo de reparaciones ases?
saludos


----------



## Uro (Abr 14, 2011)

SP dijo:
			
		

> Paisano, eso pasa porque el Uro no sigue las normas



El que sea capaz de coger por los cachos al Uro que levante la mano....    no, que meta el dedo en las teclas "Y" y "O".


----------



## Ratmayor (Abr 15, 2011)

sony dijo:


> esta muy bonito tu taller felicidades y que tipo de reparaciones ases?
> saludos


Alli reparamos camaras digitales, laptops y articulos relacionados con esos 2 



Uro dijo:


> El que sea capaz de coger por los cachos al Uro que levante la mano....  no, que meta el dedo en las teclas "Y" y "O".








(No contaban con mi astusia )


----------



## Uro (Abr 15, 2011)

.....................................................


> (No contaban con mi astusia )


----------



## Cacho (Abr 15, 2011)

Ratmayor dijo:


> ...es que es un osciloscopio para hombres...


Dicen que los que se compran un auto grande lo hacen para disimular alguna otra cosa...
Ese enorme osciloscopio... ¿Tiene algo que ver con tu soldador? 



Uro dijo:


> El que sea capaz de coger por los cachos al Uro que levante la mano....



Por mi nick, me animaría y hasta creo que sería capaz, pero por cómo está escrito suena muy feo acá... Creo que mejor paso 

Saludos

PS: ¿Qué quiere decir exactamnete eso que pusiste, anUro? (¿griego también o sólo latín?)


----------



## angel36 (Abr 15, 2011)

Cacho dijo:


> Dicen que los que se compran un auto grande lo hacen para disimular alguna otra cosa...
> Ese enorme osciloscopio... ¿Tiene algo que ver con tu soldador?


ups!!!!!


----------



## Uro (Abr 15, 2011)

Cacho dijo:
			
		

> PS: ¿Qué quiere decir exactamnete eso que pusiste, anUro? (¿griego también o sólo latín?)


  Mi cola la tengo enterita.


----------



## Ratmayor (Abr 15, 2011)

Cacho dijo:


> Dicen que los que se compran un auto grande lo hacen para disimular alguna otra cosa...
> Ese enorme osciloscopio... ¿Tiene algo que ver con tu soldador?


Nah, es solo que fue lo que el dinero me permitio comprar, todavia si hablaramos de un osciloscopio digital si hablariamos de compensacion de complejos...


----------



## jorger (Abr 16, 2011)

Me desuscribo de este tema..
Cada vez que alguien postea fotos siempre le sigue una tira larga de offtopic :enfadado:


----------



## Cacho (Abr 16, 2011)

Ah, sí, esos digitales chiquititos y livianos, casi insignificantes y que despiertan dudas sobre si son de verdad o de juguete van perfecto para compensar algunos soldadores 

Ahora, hablando en serio, tengo un Goot PX201. Una belleza para soldar. 





​Tengo que subir alguna foto de él (subí de los otros, así que este no debería faltar).

Saludos


----------



## Foox (Abr 18, 2011)

Bueno les dejo mi mesa 


jajaja, que gracioso lo del osciloscopio


----------



## el-rey-julien (Abr 18, 2011)

Cacho dijo:


> Dicen que los que se compran un auto grande lo hacen para disimular alguna otra cosa...
> Ese enorme osciloscopio... ¿Tiene algo que ver con tu soldador?
> 
> 
> ...



y el que tiene vehículos chicos?

con lo de dice rat sobre el ayudante,yo tengo mi opinion,
los ayudantes solo entorpecen el trabajo,si serviría si el ayudante tuviera algun tipo de enlace o control remoto y uno pudiera manejar-lo   ,como a control remoto ,que sin decir una sola palabra ,por ejemplo yo piense en doble y el autómata del ayudante recoja las ordenes y las lleve a cavo ,
si el ayudante es solo para limpiar y ordenar,tampoco sirve porque luego dependo de el para encontrar las cosas


----------



## AntonioAA (Abr 18, 2011)

Que prolijidad vuestros talleres , muchachos! 
Les subiria una del mio , para que vean como NO debe ser...
Claro , uds hacen solo electronica , el mio es un juntadero de todo un poco, pero al menos... Mi mujer no entra!!!

Mejor no digo nada de mi osciloscopio ...porque es para PC , ergo muy grandote....jajajaj


----------



## el-rey-julien (Abr 18, 2011)

jajaja estamos igual,la mia tampoco entra al taller ,porque hay vive una rata grande ,segun ella,segun yo no ay ratas,pero si peces y es escondite de algun conejo,que cuando se esconden en el taller,no los encuentro mas,se meten debajo de unas estanterias y desde hay suben para arriba por detras de los tv y aparecen en cualquier estante,para sacarlos les apago la luz y hago ruidito con una latita de comida ,y salen


----------



## Helminto G. (Abr 18, 2011)

Uro dijo:
			
		

> Si el tema es sobre medidas, , mejor no intervengo porque muchos se irían de espaldas.


pero de espaldas a la pared...


----------



## Xander (Abr 18, 2011)

Yo uso mi cama para trabajar...a veces estoy muy calentito descansando y de repente se me incrusta un tornillo en la espalda  ...cuando haga algo les muestro las condiciones de como trabajo...


----------



## Helminto G. (Abr 18, 2011)

ten cuidado, hacer eso es de lo menos seguro, deberias considerar hacer un espacio para trabajar, recuerda que la salud ante todo


----------



## el-rey-julien (Abr 18, 2011)

un corto y puff se prende fuego la cama


----------



## Xander (Abr 18, 2011)

Jaja...ya me acostumbre a ese habito...siempre tengo en cuenta el trabajar en la mesa...lugar de trabajo tengo...han pasado años, pero se que algun dia se hace un corto y pufff, se prende fuego, como dice el rey..


----------



## el-rey-julien (Abr 18, 2011)

mi hermana tiene retaceria (ventas de telas)mucha pero mucha hebras de hilo y peluzas de tela,se lo advertí y ya van dos veces que se prende fuego el negocio,el seguro también se lo advirtió ,ay una maquina que ase bellon ,el relleno de las almohadas,bueno sobre esa maquina ,le dije un chispazo y se prende fuego todo,


----------



## AntonioAA (Abr 19, 2011)

Aprovecho que estuve haciendo limpieza ... y les mando fotito , primero panoramica , luego el sector "heavy duty" y por ultimo el rincon de los experimentos DIY... el parlante "vintage" que tengo ahi solo lo vendo por varios miles de dolares!


----------



## flacojuan (Abr 19, 2011)

oyee, antonio y te quejabas de tu taller, naaa es muy bueno el espacio que tienes, si vieras como esta el mio ahorita... jejeje, ademas lo de los dos pequeños coolers que es para refrescar????


----------



## AntonioAA (Abr 20, 2011)

Si , y necesitaria varios mas... en verano es un HORNO....


----------



## juancanext (Abr 28, 2011)

bonitos  lugares  de  trabajo, tomare uno  de  mi minitaller...


----------



## igro (May 4, 2011)

Saludos a todos y es pero que el tema siga,  a perdon por el desorden


----------



## Xander (May 4, 2011)

igro dijo:


> Saludos a todos y es pero que el tema siga, perdón por el desorden


Jaja, a que le lamas desorden?...eso a mis ojos se ve todo ordenadito y en su lugar


----------



## homebrew (May 4, 2011)

Bueno no siempre esta todo ordenado es algo tipico de los electronicos supongo.


----------



## gabriel77sur (May 4, 2011)

Hola homebrew espectacular tu estación, va a ser mi modelo a seguir, por acá solo cuento con equipito 80C de la linea yaesu la persona que lo tuvo antes se ve que no le gustaba y lo quiso hacer 747, y por ultimo un 101 B, este esta para restaurar y lo tengo ahí lo toco con mucha paciencia ya que hay varias reparaciones por delante

saludos

gabriel


----------



## homebrew (May 4, 2011)

Hola gabriel77sur bueno me alegro que te guste pero mira que antes de esa pase por otras y comence con una mesa ratona en una esquina del qth, todo en base a mucho laburo en mi caso nadie me regalo nada.
Algo que siempre aconsejo a los mas nuevos en el hobby es comenzar de apoco que todo a su tiempo llega, ese kenwood R 2000 si te fijas le faltan las teclas de las memorias lo vendian por un precio de ganga, casi por nada hasta el titulo decia que era para desguaze ya que no tenia reparacion, en 36 horas de haberlo comprado lo tenia funcionando a full, la falla se reparo con un MC14001 y dos BC548 y asi se convirtio en un nuevo integrante de la familia.
El FT101B es un buen equipo merece ser restaurado en la pagina de Fox Tango tienes los manuales y demas info.

Saludos


----------



## Xander (May 5, 2011)

homebrew dijo:


> Bueno no siempre esta todo ordenado es algo tipico de los electronicos supongo.Ver el archivo adjunto 52863









Dios mio!...a que te dedicas?


----------



## homebrew (May 5, 2011)

Hola Xander lo mio es rf y comunicaciones saludos


----------



## Xander (May 5, 2011)

homebrew dijo:


> Hola Xander lo mio es rf y comunicaciones saludos



Ah, por eso los micrófonos y tanto equipo de rf, lo sospeche desde un principio


----------



## fausto (Jun 6, 2011)

Buen espacio de trabajo!!!!!!


----------



## Tacatomon (Jun 6, 2011)

@homebrew
Felicitaciones @homebrew


----------



## Imzas (Jun 23, 2011)

La verdad es que los escritorios que han mostrado ultimamente dejan temblando mi espacio ya que lo encuentro demasiado simple y sin esos sofisticados instrumentos que ya se los quierena muchos.


----------



## Ratmayor (Jul 22, 2011)

Bien, supongo que me atraparon infraganti... ¬¬'


----------



## alejandro electronica (Jul 22, 2011)

Buenas
AntonioAA, queria saber si la agujeriadora de banco que tenes vos, va la que se muestra en la foto es de marca Gamma con motor de 0.25Hp. Y ya que estamos en el vamos la amoladora del costado es una skill?

Saludos


----------



## AntonioAA (Jul 23, 2011)

Alejandro : no es Gamma propiamente pero es IDENTICA ... mismo fabricante distinta etiqueta . No es gran cosa pero para mi uso no intensivo me ha funcionado bien ( y eso que ademas de electronica he hecho varias cositas de herreria ). 
La amoladora es Skill y es buena marca, he probado varias y fue la unica con la que pude reemplazar la Bosch suiza que compré en los '90 , que aun anda  pero ha tenido un castigo notable.

Ratmayor: no solo es prolijo tu taller sino que te felicito por el matafuegos... muchas veces he estado en situaciones en las que pense que volaba todo!! y aun no lo he comprado.


----------



## elgriego (Jul 23, 2011)

Hola colega hombrew ,pero que maravilla ese laboratorio ,da gusto trabajar en un lugar asi,Igual que el mio jaja

Saludos El Griego.


----------



## Ratmayor (Jul 23, 2011)

Amigo homebrew, de casualidad ese osciloscopio que tienes ahi arriba es un Leader LBO-512? *-* fue el primer osciloscopio que usé, que aparato tan fiel...


----------



## matiasdanielruiz (Jul 24, 2011)

esta es la mia...

espero que les guste


----------



## Xander (Jul 27, 2011)

Pues, comparto con ustedes mi mesa donde realizo mis trabajos...

disculpen la calidad de las fotos, son de mi móvil...

Aqui una foto de hoy, me mandaron a modificar una guitarra...

Notese el orden  , es que el trabajo que hago no es como para hacer tanto desorden, ocupo casi siempre las mismas herramientas y tengo lo justo y necesario...





Algunos instrumentos, multitester, dos fuentes de alimentacion, la de abajo es variable...entrega hasta 30v 1A, la uso para probar pedales de efectos y preamplificadores...la de arriba era de mi abuelo, creo que es de los años 50, no se...a veces la ocupo...



ahí algunos materiales...



Ese es un motor que hice cuando era niño, en mi mesa es el adorno

...ayer estaba arreglando un equipito valvular que me arme y se metio mi sobrino, y me rompio una valvula 


...y eso seria todo, gracias por leer. Saludos!

...por cierto...ya no trabajo encima de mi cama, jaja


----------



## Selkir (Ago 18, 2011)

Este es el tablero de herramientas que me he echo esta misma tarde. Ahí estás las herramientas que más suelo usar, excepto el soldador y los destornilladores, que como van aun con sus cajas no me molestan tenerlos encima de la mesa jeje
He dejado mucho espacio para poder ir añadiendo poco a poco más herramientas.

En breve me imagino que tendré una ampliación de mi mesa de trabajo (que ahora tiene 100mm X 50mm), ya que es muy pequeña, así que cuando lo tengo subiré algunas fotos jeje


----------



## AntonioAA (Ago 18, 2011)

Xander: muy lindo el motorcito experimental!!

Selkir: que lindos quedan los tableros ordenaditos! .... ya veras con el tiempo , al menos en mi caso, que NUNCA los ordenas !!! yo termine usando cajones y estantes . Pero esta muy lindo.


----------



## Selkir (Ago 18, 2011)

jajjajaj si en verdad me he echo el tablero porque tengo la mania de dejar las herramientas por ahí tiradas y no dispongo de espacio en la mesa como para permitirme tal "lujo" jajajajjjajajaja.
Creo que aunque tenga el tablero las herramientas van a terminar como siempre XD


----------



## Cacho (Ago 20, 2011)

Lo que mejor resultado me dio para pinzas y demás.






A la derecha se ve: Es la tapa de una torta de 100 CDs que también sirve de basurero para cosas chicas. Muy cómodo, lo único molesto es que se llena de basura y hay que vaciarlo, pero es una vez cada tanto. Lo otro es que no se debe desbalancear mucho, pero en general no se cae.
Si te sirve, el costo es 0 (o casi) y dura para siempre .

Saludos


----------



## Selkir (Ago 20, 2011)

Si, eso de usar botes y cosas así también lo he visto más veces, pero por falta de espacio no puedo tenerlo así, por eso el tablero colgado de la pared cuyo costo total a sido de 0'0€  ya que todos los materiales los tenía tirados por casa jejej
Ahora también he colgado el estaño y el teste, así lo veo mucho mejor y tengo la pantalla a la altura de la vista. Cuando lo termine de llenar colgaré otra foto.


----------



## AntonioAA (Ago 21, 2011)

Siempre sabio Ud, Don Cacho... fijese que mas o menos hacemos lo mismo... y lo que mas uso ... va al estante . Lo bueno es que se despeja en segundos!


----------



## SERGIOD (Ago 22, 2011)

bueno la ultima ves que hice un comentario aqui un moderador me la paso a otro lado no entendi por que solo comente en razon a que todos tienen buenos lugares de trabajo, y son muy ordenados nada mas


----------



## Dano (Ago 22, 2011)

Ratmayor dijo:


> Bien, supongo que me atraparon infraganti... ¬¬'




Muy bueno el gorro, necesito uno asi.


----------



## Ratmayor (Ago 22, 2011)

Dano dijo:


> Muy bueno el gorro, necesito uno asi.


Me lo regalaron el año pasado por el dia del niño  (Fue un buen detalle considerando que este año cumplo 29  )


----------



## Foox (Oct 19, 2011)

Gente disculpen si no corresponde lo que voy a preguntar!
Pero si son de esas personas que tienen una caja llena de capacitores, resistencia, transistores, led, diodos, etc. Me gustaria saber como tienen todo organizado estos componentes de manera portatil !
A lo que mas me quiero perfilar es ordenar las resistencias por su valores! ( 1 - 1,2 - 1,5 - 1,8 - 2,2 etc )

Muchisimas gracias !!!


----------



## Cacho (Oct 21, 2011)

Foox dijo:


> Me gustaria saber como tienen todo organizado estos componentes de manera portatil !
> A lo que mas me quiero perfilar es ordenar las resistencias por su valores! ( 1 - 1,2 - 1,5 - 1,8 - 2,2 etc )


En mi caso, tengo guardadas casi todas ordenadas por valor (compro de a 100 o 200) en una pila con unas gomitas (banditas elásticas) aprovechando que vienen en tiras pegadas por ambos extremos y sólo 10 o 15 de cada valor en los cajones.






Las de los cajones las separo por multiplicador. En una división, negro y marrón (0 y 1), rojo en la otra, naranja en la tercera y amarillo/verde (alguno azul también) en la última. Con eso tengo bastante fácil encontrar cada cosa (con un poco de práctica con los colores se encuentran enseguida), sobre todo porque los multiplicadores rojos y naranjas son los que más se usan en mi campo.
La otra opción es tener un compartimiento para cada valor o cada dos, pero requiere de  más espacio.

Saludos


----------



## Uro (Oct 28, 2011)

Un saludo, amigos… Hace como unos 8 meses subí a este foros fotografías de mi taller. Por aquel entonces recién empezaba con una inquietud, ahora ya puedo mostrar los avances. Estoy abriendo al público un taller de artesanías electrónicas, el cual aún está en etapa de construcción). Tengo que decirlo, Foros de electrónica ha sido de gran utilidad para mí en este proceso… de investigación alrededor de la electrónica que inició como mera curiosidad. 

No puedo decir que sepa mucho, pero creo que se lo que todo principiante debe saber: 
1)    Consultar
2)    Experimentar
3)    Concluir
4)    Aplicar

Después de la jubilación por edad, uno no encuentra qué hacer y gracias a esta nueva afición, puedo ocupar ahora todo mi tiempo libre.

Acá fotografías: 

1)    Vista general de la mesa de trabajo
2)    Vista parcial del taller: Electrónica
3)    Vista parcial del taller: Tablero de pruebas
4)    Vista parcial del taller: Fuentes de alimentación
5)    Vista parcial del taller: Exhibición
6)    Vista parcial del taller: Pintura


----------



## Hammer Facer (Oct 28, 2011)

Uro, muy genial tu taller!


----------



## sony (Oct 28, 2011)

felicidades uro esta impresionante tu taller por cierto ese compresor de nevera la usas con esa pistola para pintar directo o le agregaste algun tanque


----------



## Uro (Oct 28, 2011)

Sólo la utilizo con el aerógrafo. Para la pistola tengo que agregarle algunas cosas que estoy investigando en la red.


----------



## amathison (Jun 22, 2012)

Intentando revivir este tema, responderé a este mensaje mostrando mi espacio de trabajo.

Es muy parecido al de todos los hobbistas de la electrónica, mucho desorden con orden para nosotros que entendemos nuestros espacios, variados libros, revistas y folletos, equipos electrónicos variados para la ayuda en la electrónica.

En las fotos observaran mi mesón, pareciera ser un patrón de todos los electrónicos, donde no se mantiene un orden siempre, pero es el ideal para trabajar.

En la parte izquierda fuente de poder de pc empotrada en caja especial y estación de soldadura por aire caliente y cautin.

En la parte derecha mis diversos tester de medición, porque tantos? porque me ayudan en hacer medidas paralelas de varios puntos en un mismo circuito.

En el centro del mesón, el protoboard, teclado y monitor de pc donde armo y diseño circuitos virtuales y después los pruebo en proto antes de ensamblar en PCB.

A su vez me fabrique una estación de prueba para microcontroladores con diversas tarjetas adicionales como displays, LCD, botones y leds, memoria eeprom y reloj de tiempo real, salidas a reles, entradas analógicas con potenciometros, LDR, sensor temperatura digital, fototransistor y diodo infrarrojo, la placa principal que soporta PICS desde 18 pines hasta 40 pines con puerto serial y USB y conector ICSP. y en la parte superior izquierda de esta placa están los programadores USB y Serial.

Muchas gavetas con componentes nuevos y usados, biblioteca para resguardar libros y peroles y por ultimo mi hobby un avión y helicoptero a gasolina, a los cuales les invento algo en electrónica para sobresalir en el campo de vuelo.

En la siguiente entrega, presentare un boceto del modelo de mueble que me pienso hacer en madera para sustituir mi antigua mesa y que la idea principal es que el coste de fabricarse este mesón no pase los 100 $.


----------



## jlaudio (Jun 22, 2012)

bueno ya que retomaron el tema y a peticion de mi novia que querian que todos vieran mi desorden que la tiene loca jejeje les dejo unas fotos de mi pequeña mesa de trabajo, no esta muy ordenada pero hay tengo una trabajo convertir una carcasa de una equipo quemado en un amplificador de 400 watts si se puede jejeje... bueno ahi mis fotos espero les gusten...
en la primera una modificacion que mencione antes, la segunda y tercera mis cajitas donde guardo los componentes como resistencias, integrados, transistores...  la cuarta es la modificacion, la quinta estan mi pistola, cautin, pasta y soldadura, en la sextam texter el tinner y cepillo, un destornillador de 20cm, un cortafrios (cortauñas que le robe a mama jejeje) para cortar alambre y un probador rapido de ac en la septima mi bombillo de serie un parlante y mi libro de repuestos, en la siguiente mi cajita de bobinas y transformadores de ferrita en la siguiente un transformador para 8 transistores y un pequeño disipador, una caja con varias cosas, mi mesa de trabajo entera y en la ultima mi computador en el cuarto con dos juegos de destornilladores de precicion y mis parlantes de noche... que por cierto suenan duro jejeje... ese es mi diario hoobie.


----------



## Dario (Jun 22, 2012)

estan buenisimos sus tallersitos, me gustaron el avion y el heli a radiocontrol de amathison y la gabeta improvissada de jlaudio, es una idea muy origial y ami nunca se me habia ocurrido...   voy a empezar a juntar cajitas de fosforos ahora mismo  .... saludosss


----------



## DownBabylon (Dic 17, 2012)

Saludos camaradas !  pues aqui aportando algo a la comunidad... ja, como no tenia camara para tomarle fotos a mi mesa de trabajo... me dispuse a arreglar una webcam que tenia (lo unico que habia que hacer era reconectar el cableado usb a los pines de la webcam) solo que perdi el orden en que iban... (lo habia anotado en una hojita) y a base de error y experimentacion(y con un poco de cortos circuitos xd) porfin di con el orden que van  jaja, y pensar que hace tiempo la di por descompuesta... xd en fin... ahora que ya tengo la webcam... les presento mi mesa de trabajo ...  incluyo fotos de mis cajas de cables y cosas electronicas(mp3 botones de todo xd) de donde salen muchos de mis frankinsteins jaja(es una caja donde pongo todo.... ), y pues todo lo relacionado con la electronica que creo que me sirve para seguir aprendiendo...xd saludos camaradas ! muy buenas mesas de trabajo \m/ me gustaria tener toda esa instrumentacion xd  tiempo al tiempo.. ja xd saludos ! n_n  
Foto 1 - Mesa de trabajo 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Foto 2 - Cama con objetos xd(en su mayoria para el uso de aplicaciones electronicas... ) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Foto 3 -  Parte inferior de la mesa de trabajo...ahi tengo mi cpu y unas bocinas(frankinstein jajaxd) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Foto 4 - Caja con todo tipo de cables,tarjetas madre de computadoras,celulares,modems,tarjetas de audio, de internet,baterias recargables,cable para uso domestico,y un sin fin de cosas  ) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Disculpen el desorden  ! la verdad esto de la electronica si deja secuela.. jaja xd animo \m/ saludos ! n_n

PD: Alguien me podria decir como hago para que aparezcan en Miniaturas los adjuntos.. ? saludos


----------



## raulpalleres (Mar 23, 2013)

hola agente soy raul y vivo en san luis ,Argentina tengo mi tallercito de electronica y vengo desde hace dos años siguiendo las publicaciones de este foro, he copiado detalles de casi todos los talleres que estan posteados, y recien ahora me animo a escribirles, hay para todos los gustos pero creo que lo mas importante de todo es que nuestro taller forma parte de nuestra vida y es el fiel reflejo de nustra lucha diariaria por sobrevivir , un abrazo grandote para todos ,y mi respeto para vuestras familias


----------



## Helminto G. (Mar 23, 2013)

raul pues noe vendrian de mas unas fotitos, nomas pa darnos un quemon...


----------



## foc (Mar 24, 2013)

tiene 2x4mts ese cuarto se hizo especialmente para taller hace algunos 20 años para mi padre que era tecnico en tv,rockolas de las viejitas y radioaficionado pero mi padre desgraciadamente murio hace 4 años  y pues me toca usarlo ahora a mi  me falta poner otros estantes pero es suficiente por lo pronto les dejo unas fotitos saludosssss.


----------



## igro (Sep 28, 2014)

Hola a todos 
espero que este tema no se cierre ya  que yo de mi parte e tomado ideas de varios compañeros

saludos   a todos.


----------



## homebrew (Sep 28, 2014)

foc dijo:


> tiene 2x4mts ese cuarto se hizo especialmente para taller hace algunos 20 años para mi padre que era tecnico en tv,rockolas de las viejitas y radioaficionado pero mi padre desgraciadamente murio hace 4 años  y pues me toca usarlo ahora a mi  me falta poner otros estantes pero es suficiente por lo pronto les dejo unas fotitos saludosssss.



XE?????  Saludos CX2UA





raulpalleres dijo:


> hola agente soy raul y vivo en san luis ,Argentina tengo mi tallercito de electronica y vengo desde hace dos años siguiendo las publicaciones de este foro, he copiado detalles de casi todos los talleres que estan posteados, y recien ahora me animo a escribirles, hay para todos los gustos pero creo que lo mas importante de todo es que nuestro taller forma parte de nuestra vida y es el fiel reflejo de nustra lucha diariaria por sobrevivir , un abrazo grandote para todos ,y mi respeto para vuestras familias



Tal cual comentas, el taller es nuestra isla personal donde somos amo y señor y cada cosa esta perfectamente en su lugar, pese a que a los ojos de cualquier visitante sea un desorden total





Ratmayor dijo:


> Amigo homebrew, de casualidad ese osciloscopio que tienes ahi arriba es un Leader LBO-512? *-* fue el primer osciloscopio que usé, que aparato tan fiel...



Medio tarde la respuesta pero si es un Leader, ya a estas alturas fue desguazado para usar su chasis en otro proyecto, hoy cuento con muchos instrumentos mas en osciloscopios tengo un tektronix y un philips

saludos


----------



## foc (Dic 12, 2014)

bueno amigos ya les habia compartido mi espacio de trabajo pero ese espacio era en la casa de mis padres me tuve que cambiar de domicilio y ahora estoy acomodando las cosas les dejo unas fotos de mi nuevo lugarcito es muy comodo y me queda cercas del baño jajaja 

alli es donde hago mis cortocircuitos




```
foc dijo: Ver Mensaje

    tiene 2x4mts ese cuarto se hizo especialmente para taller hace algunos 20 años para mi padre que era tecnico en tv,rockolas de las viejitas y radioaficionado pero mi padre desgraciadamente murio hace 4 años y pues me toca usarlo ahora a mi me falta poner otros estantes pero es suficiente por lo pronto les dejo unas fotitos saludosssss.

XE????? Saludos CX2UA
```

por que mencionas xe?????...? he revesidao las fotos y no encuentro señales de la matricula como para que te de una idea jaja o tal vez sera por que a los de mexico se les asigne esas iniciales pero bueno las de mi padre eran asi XE1FFE un feroz forastero empistolado y /o francia-francia-eco jajajaja saludosss desde mexico


----------



## PHelectronica (Dic 24, 2014)

Huyyyy qué bueno! posteo un par de fotitos de la evolución de mi micro laboratorio! espero les guste!


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Dic 26, 2014)

Buenas a todos
Guauuu.... PHelectronica el sueño de todo electrónico, frigirífico, armarios taquilla, microondas, ventanal para ventilar y dar luz, un gran banco (mesa) de trabajo y estanterías con instrumental y herramientas. El cielo de los técnicos, para encerrarse y no salir hasta terminar proyectos o reparaciones, sin interrrupción alguna.

En cuanto ordene un "poquito" (próximo proyecto para el año venidero) subo fotos de mi trastero-taller-dormitorio.

Saludos.


----------



## PHelectronica (Dic 27, 2014)

Muchas gracias Pinchavalvulas la verdad mucho esfuerzo pesito por pesito, los armarios los rescate de un remate al cual no podía faltar, parecen ser legendarios de una linotipia nacional jajaj. Toda mi vida soñé con un taller así parecido al que tenía mi padre cuando yo era muuuy chico. Jamás imagine que mi hobby se volvería mi trabajo fijo la verdad más contento imposible, aun así me cuesta un poco el orden, va creo que los que estamos en este rubro somos bastante desordenados pero siempre sabemos donde esta todo dentro de nuestro desorden! 
Saludos!


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Dic 27, 2014)

Lo del orden-desorden es crónico, yo de vez en cuando ordeno la herramienta que utilizo mas a menudo, me suele durar unos meses..
Suelo aprovechar las vacaciones de verano, cuando estoy solo, para sacar todo de la habitación/taller, limpiar, desinfectar y volver a recolocar. Con el sacar y meter cosas, aprovecho para deshacerme de todo lo que pueda, aunque luego me arrepienta .
Este año me he tenido que ocupar de mi madre y no he podido, pero en cuanto pueda me lio la manta a la cabeza y desaparece el 80% .
Ahí van unas fotos del desorden:


----------



## elgriego (May 24, 2015)

Daniel Lopes dijo:
			
		

> !Hola estimado conpañero y mi amigazo Don elgriego , mui bien mirado las condiciones de organización de la mesa del paisano , incluso mi mesa es ao menos 30Dbs (1000 veses) peor aun , jajajajajajajajajajajajaa.
> Att.
> Daniel Lopes.



*Estimado Amigo Daniel,Mi mesa es aun peor,Solo la acomodo cuando ya no puedo empujar mas al fondo todo lo que esta acumulado en ella.

Pd, La mia esta como a 300 Db 

Saludos.
*


----------



## fredd2 (May 24, 2015)

Yo soy muy molesto con el orden en el trabajo, me gusta que parezca un quirofano el taller (mecanico), hace poco vino uno de los muchachos del trabajo si le podia revisar un dvd que no arrancaba (en mi intento de taller/lavadero en casa) y su comentario fue "hace lo que yo diga pero no lo que yo hago"...como no tenia espacio en la mesa lo tuvimos que desarmar en un banquito! es una roña! y eso que no entro al garage! parezco un acumulador....sindrome de diogenes
Saludos!


----------



## aure (May 25, 2015)

Hola amigos ....jajajajajja que gracia me hace todo lo que decis.de la mesa de trabajo y taller...el mio esta a la par de los 30 dbs de Daniel ..jajajajjaj. 
Saludossss


----------



## Daniel Lopes (May 26, 2015)

Buenas , quizaz algun dia posamos hacer un torneio de modo determinar qual conpañero del Foro  tiene la bancada mas desordenada , jajajajajajajajajajaja , para eso es nesesario fotos de las mismas , pero !ojo , no es permitido lo uso de "fotoshop" !.
Es tanbien nesesario  un sistema que conpute los votos de los otros conpañeros que van avaliar la nota de cada foto , jajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajaja .
A lo gañador sera regalado un trofeu "Master Basurero Desordenado" , jajajajajajajajajajajajajaja.
Att.
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## crimson (May 26, 2015)

¡Colaboro con una!
Ver el archivo adjunto 130036

Allá por los 70's, cuando trabajaba en una empresa llamada "Mauro Comunicaciones" había un dicho que decía: 
"......pelacables ordenado: no sabe....."

¡Y tenían razón!

Saludos C


----------



## aure (May 26, 2015)

Estoy de acuerdo crimson.....con pelacables ordenado no sabe....jejejeje.. si supiera mas cosas. 
no perderia el tiempo limpiando .....ojo compañeros habra escepciones ...pero pocas.........asi somos
 cuando hay tantas cosas por experimentar y tan poco tiempo


----------



## elgriego (May 26, 2015)

crimson dijo:
			
		

> ¡Colaboro con una!
> Ver el archivo adjunto 130036
> 
> Allá por los 70's, cuando trabajaba en una empresa llamada "Mauro Comunicaciones" había un dicho que decía:
> ...



 Pero esta mesa esta ordenada,Si llegan a ver la mia.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (May 27, 2015)

crimson dijo:
			
		

> ¡Colaboro con una!
> Ver el archivo adjunto 130036
> 
> Allá por los 70's, cuando trabajaba en una empresa llamada "Mauro Comunicaciones" había un dicho que decía:
> ...


!!!!!!!!!!Nooooooooooooo , esa no sirve Don crimson , es  por demasiada ordenada y limpia!!! , jajajajajajajajajaja.
Att.
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## Andrxx (May 28, 2015)

Mi primer jefe tenía la mesa así, tan famoso se hizo que hasta la televisión local de aquí le hizo una entrevista...


----------



## elgriego (May 28, 2015)

Andrxx dijo:
			
		

> Mi primer jefe tenía la mesa así, tan famoso se hizo que hasta la televisión local de aquí le hizo una entrevista...



*Se parece a mi taller,pero aun esta muy ordenado. !!!*


----------



## J2C (May 28, 2015)

.



 Aremos le escuche decir a mi mesa de trabajo !!!!!



 Saludos, JuanKa.-


----------



## el-rey-julien (May 29, 2015)

¡¡¡y si te pica una rata en el taller ,era la mascota ¡¡¡

PD:
fuera de bromas,hace unas semanas,abro un tv y siento que cae algo oscuro ,miro y no encuentro nada,,,que seria ????(callo asi pesado,sin ruido ,pero algo vi por el rabillo del ojo,)
reparo el tv y lo entrego (a todo esto encontre el tv con escremento de raton),,
pero en la noche,amparado por el silencio ,estaba sintonizando unas radios (un escaner con sinto de tv,con el cual estava experiemtando) 
entre tanto sonido blanco ,me pareció escuchar un sonido raro,bajo el volumen y me quedo en silencio,
lo parioooo ¡¡ era una laucha ¡¡¡ y vino en el tv ¡¡¡
rebolvi todo y lo vi,una lauchita,
compre una trampera y al otro día la cazo
 era  una laucha en mi taller ¡¡¡
huuu a aguantar a mi esposa,te dije que limpie,te voy a tirar todo etc,etc,etc

no sirvieron mis argumentos de la laucha foranea del tv ,a limpiar un poco en taller ¡¡¡


----------



## elgriego (May 29, 2015)

*Buenos Dias ,Estimado Rey ,Dios salve al rey ,Y donde tenes el taller? Yo lo tengo en el fondo de casa,y cuando aparece la susodicha,con algun comentario del tipo,tenemos que pedir un contenedor , asi tiras esos viejos monitores,(tesoros que contienen componentes de 1 calidad) Pd, no reparo Monitores!!!. La invito gentilmente a retirarase,recordandole,que si continua con estas reclamaciones,obtendra como resultado, que utilice el comedor como deposito,y fin de la discusion por lo menos de mi lado

Sabe lo que pasa,No se que edad tendra Ud,pero a mis 46 años y como relata Larralde ,Y yo que no aguanto pulgas a pesar de inorancia,Intento hacer valer mis derechos ,por lo menos dentro  de mi cueva taller laboratorio,Ud podra decir que eso puede ser causal de divorcio,quizas asi sea ,pero estoy en una instancia de mi vida,en la cual ya todo me........No se mi entiende.


Saludos.*


----------



## Ratmayor (May 29, 2015)

Yo juego! He aquí algunas fotos del taller donde laburo de vez en cuando y de cuando en vez 





​
Premio especial para el que encuentre la mesa de trabajo


----------



## Fogonazo (May 29, 2015)

Ratmayor dijo:


> Yo juego! He aquí algunas fotos del taller donde laburo de vez en cuando y de cuando en vez
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 130233
> 
> ...


----------



## elgriego (May 29, 2015)

Ratmayor dijo:


> Yo juego! He aquí algunas fotos del taller donde laburo de vez en cuando y de cuando en vez
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 130233
> 
> ...



*Mesa,,, Tercera foto a la izquierda.

Pd, Parece mi taller,pero yo no tengo tanto espacio, menos mal.

Pd 2 Me gusto el oculus (mal pensados!!!l) lupa de cabeza,se ve que de la vista, andamos iguales.


Pd 3 Que tendra que ver todo esto con el transmisor.!!!

Saludos Colega.*


----------



## Dario (May 29, 2015)

El taller de rat se parece a como se veia el mio hasta hace 3 semanas atras... me agarro un ataque de limpieza y saque todo, ordene, remodele y me quedaron mas de 50 televisores olvidados, 36 equipos de musica, un sin fin de reproductores de DVD, y un monton de basura electronica en el patio... me da pena, el martes se mojo todo con la lluvia... pero total son cosas que voy a tener que llevar a alguna planta de reciclaje electronico, no sin antes, sacarle lo que me pueda servir jeje... motores, mecanismos y demas. sensores magneticos e infra rojos etc...  saludosss


----------



## yosimiro (May 29, 2015)

Dario dijo:


> El taller de rat se parece a como se veia el mio hasta hace 3 semanas atras... me agarro un ataque de limpieza y saque todo, ordene, remodele y me quedaron mas de 50 televisores olvidados, 36 equipos de musica, un sin fin de reproductores de DVD, y un monton de basura electronica en el patio... me da pena, el martes se mojo todo con la lluvia... pero total son cosas que voy a tener que llevar a alguna planta de reciclaje electronico, no sin antes, sacarle lo que me pueda servir jeje... motores, mecanismos y demas. sensores magneticos e infra rojos etc...  saludosss



¿Y transistores, y condensadores de poliester, y diodos, y...


----------



## Ratmayor (May 29, 2015)

Aquí todo se recicla, incluso las carcasas, así que no se tira nada


----------



## el-rey-julien (May 29, 2015)

elgriego dijo:


> *Mesa,,, Tercera foto a la izquierda.
> 
> Pd, Parece mi taller,pero yo no tengo tanto espacio, menos mal.
> 
> ...



a mas espacio,mas se amontonan las cosas


----------



## hellfire4 (May 29, 2015)

el-rey-julien dijo:


> ¡¡¡y si te pica una rata en el taller ,era la mascota ¡¡¡
> 
> PD:
> fuera de bromas,hace unas semanas,abro un tv y siento que cae algo oscuro ,miro y no encuentro nada,,,que seria ????(callo asi pesado,sin ruido ,pero algo vi por el rabillo del ojo,)
> ...



Si me permiten comentar sobre mi lugar de trabajo, ya que esto me lo recuerda (aunque no es mesa de trabajo).
En mi caso, trabajo en el estudio de Arquitectura de mi padre, del cual el y yo solo tenemos acceso -se mantiene cerrado con llave- .Y hete aquí que la 2º esposa de mi padre, pues no tiene acceso, y reniega de ello, debido a la maldita manía de tomar los elementos de trabajo, no devolverlos al estudio, para colmo ser descuidada con los mismo, dejarlos por ahí, y claro, que se terminan perdiendo.
Y...rompe bastante tener que trabajar, y que falten cosas básicas, perder mucho tiempo en buscarlas, tener que salir a reponerlas, etc. (no me vengan que no soltarían alguna que otra si les desaparece alguna que otra herramienta porque alguien se las llevo, no la devolvio, y justo la necesitan)
En fin, cada lugar de trabajo de cada uno es un mundo como quien diría, y a menudo se da que para quien trabaja hay orden en lo que se ve como un desorden.
Por lo de la laucha, pues cosas que pasan, me llama la atención, pero lo creo, dado el lugar que se suelen meter esas alimañas. En mi caso apenas fue una araña dentro de una impresora.


----------



## el-rey-julien (May 29, 2015)

lo normal son las cucarachas, tengo uno o dos cliente que tienen infección de cucas ,a esos equipos ni los meto al taller,
primero le pongo raid y lo desarmo en el patio,
aunque la ultima ves que me trajo un tv,lo desarme adelante del cliente .
 le dije que yo no ganaba,porque cada ves que le reparo algo,
luego gasto el triple en veneno para las cucarachas. que si me traia algo,que primero mate los bichos


----------



## Dario (May 29, 2015)

Ratmayor dijo:


> Aquí todo se recicla, incluso las carcasas, así que no se tira nada


 
Por la experiencia acumulada durante mis 20 años de experiencia, debo decir que cada vez que me digo eso mismo, me estoy mintiendo, porque tengo cosas que me sirven desde aquella epoca y nunca las he usado jajaja
saludosss


----------



## Ratmayor (May 30, 2015)

Dario dijo:


> Por la experiencia acumulada durante mis 20 años de experiencia, debo decir que cada vez que me digo eso mismo, me estoy mintiendo, porque tengo cosas que me sirven desde aquella epoca y nunca las he usado jajaja
> saludosss


Es que aquí estamos precarios, no se consigue nada y hemos tenido que salvar los equipos con los restos de los otros cadáveres, ya cuando son carcasas vacías las botamos y siempre viene alguien al que se le cayó la tele y quiere que se la restauren jajajajaja


----------



## igro (May 30, 2015)

Buenas  tardes nosotros  los tecnicos somos  tilichentos    por naturaleza y desafortunadamente   cada dia  es mas  dificil conseguir  refacciones

saludos  a  todos  y  que  siga  este  tema  de   aqui e sacado varias  ideas de varios  colegas


----------



## ernestogn (May 31, 2015)

Despues de 3 años de estar en obras en mi casa , me dispongo a armar mi taller aficionado 

















espero pronto poder estar quemando transistores de nuevo!


----------



## ernestogn (May 31, 2015)

Que bueno que les guste , diseñe el segundo piso de mi casa para acomodar esa habitación de Electronico/informatico  , quedo mas grande que mi propia habitación!


----------



## Dario (May 31, 2015)

ernestogn dijo:


> Que bueno que les guste , diseñe el segundo piso de mi casa para acomodar esa habitación de Electronico/informatico  , quedo mas grande que mi propia habitación!


Muy bueno amigo, yo tambien estoy pensando hacer una pequeña costruccion arriba de mi deptito para hacer mi laboratorio jeje... siempre estubo en mi pieza  saludosss


----------



## Daniel Meza (May 31, 2015)

Ahh hoy que tuve el día libre estuve leyendo el post completo y vino a mi memoria la historia del lugar donde ahora paso las horas y les escribo.

Cuando tenía unos 12 años fue que tomé "prestado" el cuarto donde mis padres suelen poner los botes de basura y demás escombros para guardar mis chunches que iba rescatando de la calle. Me hice de algunas pinzas viejas, desarmadores, motorcitos, LED's y cargadores de celulares para mis inicios en la electrónica.  

Pasó el tiempo y quise buscar otro lugar del hogar para estar más cómodo (la basura no es muy buen acompañante que digamos) y encontré otro cuarto abandonado donde había material de construcción, cartón, latas, botes de aluminio, alambres, etc. La condición para mudarme allí fue sacar todo el desperdicio e ir a venderlo por kilo para luego darle una pintada, aquí en México conocido como "darle una manita de gato". 

Lo hice y ahora que tengo 22 años noto el avance que ha tenido el taller, algo así como un sueño de niño: equipo, herramientas, etc. Lo veo ahora y me da gusto ver el progreso que ha tenido mi recinto. Pronto subo algunas fotos para mostrarlo.

Saludos.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Jun 1, 2015)

> Lo hice y ahora que tengo 22 años noto el avance que ha tenido el taller, algo así como un sueño de niño: equipo, herramientas, etc. Lo veo ahora y me da gusto ver el progreso que ha tenido mi recinto. Pronto subo algunas fotos para mostrarlo.


si uno con el tiempo siempre tiene mas ''avance'' 
 en mi caso agrande la ratonera jajaja.(eso si tengo osciloscopio ,el sueño de pibe)
ahora tengo mas porquerías almacenadas ,debo tener no menos de 50 tv y valla uno a saber cuantas placas ''para reciclar''


----------



## Daniel Meza (Jun 2, 2015)

Esta tarde de lunes, empezando el mes, me decidí a limpiar un poco el changarro y aproveché para tomar las fotos que prometí:

Primero la zona de oficina, básicamente es donde realizo los programas, reviso el correo y todo ese rollo engorroso de la administración.




Luego la mesa de diseño y pruebas de proyectos, con una bonita musa para que me llegue la inspiración y envases vacíos de caguamas (se evaporaron por el calor de verano) . 



la mesa de trabajo rudo y soldadura, apenas este fin de semana le puse esa repicita (nótese el toque materno de la cubierta con un cacho de tela, ya saben proteger la fina caoba ), espero pronto instalar una lámpara de LED.

 

Después el sistema de sonido para ambientar las laaargas tardes de servicio, a la izquierda un par de gavetas clasificadoras de mis chunches, abajo allí mismo, las clásicas cajas con cables de "un día me servirá".

 


y finalmente el otro extremo del cuarto, aún con las reminiscencias de lo que un día estuvo regado por todo el cuarto. 




Y así es como luce actualmente el taller, reflejo de sacrificios y becas escolares invertidas... un tío también aficionado a estos temas me ha ayudado mucho (mucho diría yo) en el equipamiento del taller pues varios equipos han sido donados por él.


----------



## ernestogn (Jun 3, 2015)

Ya haciendo algunas practica me encuentro con que de mis tres testers solo en chinito de $15 pesos Sunwei sp110 mide valores correctos 
el UNIT ; sin pila mide cualquier cosa y el otro chinito (de $50 en 2010) tiene sulfatado el prest de calibracion y mide cuuualllquierrrrrrrrrrrr cosa,.


----------



## Dario (Jun 7, 2015)

Les comparto una panoramica de mi microlab


----------



## FranCasas (Jun 7, 2015)

Pues yo me animo, aunque sea un aficionado a estoo!!
PD: a la derecha, en la estanteria de los componentes esta mi my64 quemado


----------



## Dario (Jun 7, 2015)

Aqui hay algunas otras imagenes


----------



## yosimiro (Jun 7, 2015)

Dario dijo:


> Aqui hay algunas otras imagenes



:babear:Sexta:babear::babear: foto.:babear:


----------



## el-rey-julien (Jun 8, 2015)

ernestogn dijo:


> Ya haciendo algunas practica me encuentro con que de mis tres testers solo en chinito de $15 pesos Sunwei sp110 mide valores correctos
> el UNIT ; sin pila mide cualquier cosa y el otro chinito (de $50 en 2010) tiene sulfatado el prest de calibracion y mide cuuualllquierrrrrrrrrrrr cosa,.
> https://lh3.googleusercontent.com/-...AAAAAAAANF0/pCUdo-HgGfY/w346-h442/testers.jpg



yo tengo uno igual, el unit ,me salio bueno ,


----------



## ernestogn (Jun 8, 2015)

el-rey-julien dijo:


> yo tengo uno igual, el unit ,me salio bueno ,



Anda muy bien el unit , pero esta castigado , fue tester de taller mecanico un par de años ... ,


----------



## el-rey-julien (Jun 9, 2015)

si,el mio también.me costo conseguir las puntas (actualmente ya no mide temperatura)
le compre unas buenas ,medio caras 45 pesos,lo pario 
porque primero la arregle con unas fichas bananas ,pero no entraba muy bien ,
no me quedo otra,,,,a comprar las puntas
PD:
no quiero romper las puntas del osciloscopio esas cuestas 450 pesos ¡¡¡¡


----------



## Ardogan (Jul 5, 2015)

Bueno, ahí estoy terminando de ordenar y limpiar un poco, así que es ahora o nunca:

A la izquierda: la compu para firmware, diseñar placas, y por supuesto internetear libremente.
Siguiente a la derecha: la parte donde depuro placas, veo como funciona el firmware, etc. Digamos que es zona de instrumentación y pruebas. Fuente, generador de señales, osciloscopio y tester. Herramientas de mano y componentes sueltos en el primer estante. Cosas del proyecto actual en los estantes de arriba, y placas de desarrollo varias.
Del lado derecho de la mesa pasamos a la parte de hardware: estación de soldadura, lupa. En el vidrio que oficia de estante componentes varios.

En la estantería contra la pared el estante de abajo cosas que tengo más por linyera que otra cosa  (recortes de placa, plásticos, rollitos de cable, cartones, precintos). 
En el estante que está más a mano desde la mesa cepillos, cintas, herramientas para desarmar, puntas de soldador... y contra la pared algun proyecto que está para seguir ni bien termine el actual.
Un estante más arriba: hornito para hacer refusión, limpiadores varios, gabinetes.
El que sigue: monitor viejo para arreglar, algún gavetero, el nunca bien ponderado ácido para atacar placas...
En el de arriba de todo: esquina caja que contiene otras cajas, que tiene otras cajas... (todas de los equipos y herramientas que uso). Luego componentes almacenados que no preciso en este preciso instante.

Ah si, y abajo de la mesa un soporte de hierro que era para ménsulas, lo uso de estante para poner cosas varias (no podía faltar la plancha!!!)


----------



## 426ivan (Dic 15, 2015)

Dario dijo:


> Les comparto una panoramica de mi microlab
> Ver el archivo adjunto 130589


 

No, no, no...este no es tu taller...

Faltan la CNC, la prensa hidráulica con un gato de auto, etc.etc.



PD: estoy esperando el post "Dario y sus máquinas caseras"...


----------



## crimson (Feb 3, 2016)

Bueno, recién llegado de las vacaciones y antes que empiece el despelote laboral hice unas pequeñas modificaciones a la Crimsoncueva, agregando un estante con el milivoltímetro, el frecuencímetro y el osciloscopio para tenerlos más a la vista, a ver si puedo terminar unos cuantos proyectos que tengo en carpeta...

Saludos C


----------



## Dario (Feb 4, 2016)

Me gusta tu osciloscopio, me arrepiento de no haberme comprado uno digital, compre un GWInstek   analogico doble trazo de 20Mhz... lo uso muy poco, pero cuando lo necesito, agradezco haberlo comprado jeje... saludosss


----------



## crimson (Feb 5, 2016)

Hola Darío, es cierto, es insustituible. El osciloscopio es un Gratten, pero el milivoltímetro (el de escala grande, que está al a izquierda) es un GW Instek; anda lindo, llega a 300uV fondo de escala. Tengo que hacerle un notch variable para medir distorsión armónica en todo el rango de audio. Espero que me alcance el año 2016...
Saludos C


----------



## Fogonazo (Feb 5, 2016)

crimson dijo:


> Hola Darío, es cierto, es insustituible. El osciloscopio es un Gratten, pero el milivoltímetro (el de escala grande, que está al a izquierda) es un GW Instek; anda lindo, llega a 3uV fondo de escala. Tengo que hacerle un notch variable para medir distorsión armónica en todo el rango de audio. Espero que me alcance el año 2016...
> Saludos C



Mirate este tema:

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/...acion-acustica-filtro-ranura-variable-117132/


----------



## amathison (Nov 18, 2016)

Dado que he realizado una importante modificación de mi espacio, les muestro lo que he logrado con unos ángulos de hierro, tornillos con tuercas y madera sobrante de un mesón desarmado que iban a botar y me he fabricado este mesón de 1 mt de ancho por 70 cm de profundidad, con las pantallas LCD colgando del soporte superior del mesón, dejándome libre todo el espacio del meso para colocar mas desorden aún, si se recuerdan de mi primer mesón que estaba como en la pagina #14.



amathison dijo:


> Intentando revivir este tema, responderé a este mensaje mostrando mi espacio de trabajo.
> 
> Es muy parecido al de todos los hobbistas de la electrónica, mucho desorden con orden para nosotros que entendemos nuestros espacios, variados libros, revistas y folletos, equipos electrónicos variados para la ayuda en la electrónica.
> 
> ...


----------



## hellfire4 (Nov 18, 2016)

Una cuestión que no me queda duda, si puedo comentar, es que el espacio de trabajo de cada uno pone en manifiesto la forma de ser de cada quien (al menos es parte)


----------



## amathison (Nov 18, 2016)

Esas son palabras ciertas, y demuestra que no necesariamente un espacio ordenado significa un buen técnico, en muchos casos por no mencionar la gran mayoría, los espacios reflejos del desorden, significa mucha creatividad incorporada mas no el tiempo y dedicación al orden que disipa la creatividad, por esa razón, mantengo mi espacio en un desorden ordenado para que siempre tenga buenas ideas en los nuevos proyectos que dedico cada vez que tengo el tiempo y desde muy temprana edad me ha resultado bien tener mi espacio bien desordenado, jaja.

Saludos


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Nov 19, 2016)

Diciendolo en "criollo":
Que pedazo de quilombo!!!!


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Dic 1, 2016)

Buenas.
Cuando hace falta, se hace sitio para añapar algún que otro aparato.
Por unos pocos días está claro.

Y para ello tuve que fabricar mi último juguete.
 Un sodador de 12v con regulador de tensión casero: 
-Caja de metal (lata de espárragos).
-Transformador balastro (cirujeo)
-Regulador dimmer (donación colega).
-Conexión mechero antígua.*
-Soldador jbc de 12v (donación involuntaria de mi primer jefe ).

Tambien conseguí un dessoldador de aire caliente para smd (baratísimo por internet).


*Fijarse en la foto del conector mechero, de hace mas de 20 años, de cuando lo Español se fabricaba aquí y a conciencia 
Saludos.


----------



## Strong81 (Dic 5, 2016)

comenze con la implentacion de  mi taller, lo primero el armado de mi mesa compre las maderas y arme esta mesa para mis tareas.


----------



## Hammer Facer (Ene 7, 2017)

Una mesa de trabajo/estudio electrónico temporal improvisada que armé para probar nuevos juguetes 





_El osciloscopio, la protoboard, la fuente de PC de 600W, los medidores de inductancia y capacidad a la derecha, abajo de la mesa se ve el transformador aislador de 1 kVA_




_Probando una fuente..... creo que era de un LCD_


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Ene 8, 2017)

Hammer Facer dijo:


> Una mesa de trabajo/estudio electrónico temporal improvisada que armé para probar nuevos juguetes


Buen montaje.
Lo bueno de la mesa de cristal es que, colocando un espejo debajo, va de maravilla para reparar lcd.

Me hace ...... Ahora le estoy dando vueltas a algún tipo de soporte, tipo caballete plegable, para reparar y comprobar dichos tvs.

Saludos.


----------



## amathison (Ene 27, 2017)

Ya limpio y mas ordenado "mi quilombo" les envío una foto superior.


----------



## hellfire4 (Ene 27, 2017)

Justo mirando, pues como que por más orden que uno tenga, el cablerío parece ser inevitable
Bueno, en mi caso seria más papelerío


----------



## amathison (Ene 27, 2017)

Es correcto, eso nunca faltara y si buscamos en las cajas nos sobra mucho mas cables, al parecer somos "acumuladores de cables".

Ahora bien, me he dedicado en tiempos de descanso a fabricarme un espacio de trabajo portatil, para el diseño de prototipos, con la finalidad de poder llevar de forma practica  y seguir desarrollando con nuevos socios o compañeros de trabajo.

Esta estación portatil cuenta con la mayoría de los sistemas de prototipo para atmel / Microchip / STM32 ademas de fuente de poder, generadores de señal, osciloscopio, probador de componentes y tester miniatura, pantallas lcd alfanúmericas y graficas, monocromo y color, protoboard, cables de conexión, programadores, tarjetas de entrenamiento, tarjetas Wifi, tarjetas SMS-GSM, en fin todo lo posible para el continuo desarrollo de nuevos equipos.

Les anexo varias fotos del prototipo ya en operación.


----------



## PHelectronica (Feb 20, 2017)

Cuando sale noche de vicio en el laboratorio


----------



## ThePob (Feb 26, 2017)

Hola a todos, les dejo aquí la foto de mi mesa de trabajo un día que estaba peinada.


----------



## belinea2 (Ago 15, 2018)

amathison dijo:


> Es correcto, eso nunca faltara y si buscamos en las cajas nos sobra mucho mas cables, al parecer somos "acumuladores de cables".
> 
> Ahora bien, me he dedicado en tiempos de descanso a fabricarme un espacio de trabajo portatil, para el diseño de prototipos, con la finalidad de poder llevar de forma practica  y seguir desarrollando con nuevos socios o compañeros de trabajo.
> 
> ...


Felicidades por tan genial idea de crear un espacio de trabajo portatil!


----------



## Hellmut1956 (Ago 16, 2018)

Hola amigos. Llevo ya muchísimo tiempo trabajando en crear orden en mi taller. Durante décadas he estado comprando cosas y me resultaba mas fácil comprar otra vez lo que sabía que tenía en algún lado que encontrarlo. Perdiendo mi puesto de trabajo primero y serios problemas de salud me obligaron a crear orden para encontrar y ordenar todo por falta de dinero. Los problemas de salud hacen que mis avances sean muy lentos. Inaceptablemente lento lo que suma a mi motivación de avanzar.
Cuando perdí mi trabajo y se ponía evidente que ese estado perduraría reanimé mi afición por el modelismo y por tener escasos recursos económicos pase del aeromodelismo al modelismo naval quedando en la categoría de planeadores, allí veleros. Así empecé con trabajos de madera, epoxi, aluminio y latón. Cuando llegue al punto de instalar los controles las cosas comercialmente existentes me resultaron  excesivamente caros y en parte los costos me parecían injustificables, en especial viendo lo burdo de su realización y lo inadecuado de los conceptos. Así empecé a dedicarme a la electrónica, cosa con la que ya tenía intensa relación en mi carrera profesional.
Así mi taller refleja esto. La primera foto muestra el modelo para el cual toda este taller y la electrónica es:



Aquí la vista parcial de mi vieja mesa de trabajo que aún esta en función:



La parte inferior, donde está el hangar donde guardo el casco de mi velero:



Como se puede ver en la foto aún estaba construyéndola para tener donde guardar cosas. La siguiente foto muestra esa obra completada!



Como tenía que hacer placas para los primeros trabajos de electrónica en el modelo le agregué a mi taller lo requerido:



Usando un bronceador facial que compré en ebay por solo 10 Euros me construí una caja para pasar las imágenes de las placas a la placa foto activa haciendo aquí la exposición! para tener la facilidad de soldar componentes de montaje de superficie me construí un horno para soldar por reflow:



Me compré por Amazon un horno para hacer pizzas con muy pocas partes de plástico. Me construí una caja de material no inflamable con la tabla superior inclinada para que aire caliente saliera para adelante y así reducir el peligro de incendiar mi taller. Me compré un multímetro con sensor de temperatura superior a los 300°C. Después de múltiples experimentos definí el proceso para realizar el perfil calorífico definido para las componentes para soldar por la técnica del "reflow". La pasta de estaño es un elemento crítico. Tiene que estar fresca, sus características deterioran bastante rápido. Hay que poner atención que el punto donde se derrite sea inferior al definido en los perfiles caloríficos. Muchos tratan de venderle a uno pastas caducadas y con un punto ara derretirse superior a la temperatura máxima que las componentes permiten.



No me lo van a creer, pero los mejores resultados aplicando el ácido a las placas lo conseguí con este entorno primitivo!



Aquí pueden ver mi fresadora de torre y la mesa giratoria montada sobre la mesa de coordenadas de la fresadora. Como en mi modelo del velero usaré baterías de LiFePO4 para prevenir cortos construí fake baterías de modera con plomo para que tuvieran las exactas dimensiones físicas incluyendo el peso. La combinación de fresadora y mesa rotativa permite realizar trabajos maravillosos!



Gracias a un buen amigo después de mi primer infarto cerebral empecé construyendo una segunda mesa de trabajo, al frente de la otra que estaría a la izquierda de la foto. La intención, fuera de las ventajas de trabajar en la herramientas, era poner trabajos sucios en una area del taller y aquellas "no sucias en la otra. Aquí pueden ver mi trono al frente y a la derecha la fresadora de torre.

Habiendo hecho los cambios a mi taller mencionados antes y cambiando mi foca en los trabajos a la electrónica del velero aproveche que la mesa sobre la cual tenía antes mi torno fuera la base de mi taller electrónico:



Basado en el mismo sistema utilizado para armar mi segunda mesa de trabajo implementé el laboratorio. (Cambie la foto por ser de mejor calidad, pero faltan los 2 niveles de cajones) Pueden ver que realicé 2 niveles de cajones para las cosas que requiere rápido acceso, el estante para componentes electrónicas requeridas frecuentemente, el osciloscopio, el listón con todas las tensiones que me proporciona una fuente de PC modificada mas un doblador de tensión para tener +24 VDC. Importantísimo! Nunca se pueden tener demasiados enchufes y por encima esta la fuente del PC. 

Una falla del laboratorio en la foto arriba es que armando experimentos acaba de haber un sin número de cables del listón a la superficie de la mesa. Ademas no tenia como "apagar la alimentación sin remover cables. me armé un listón a la izquierda de la superficie de la mesa con un punto para conectar cargadores de baterías que usan pinzas:



Pueden ver que el panel ofrece tomas para tierra, las negras arriba a la izquierda y tomas con buje e interruptor a la derecha. A los bujes verdes conecto cables desde el listón, los bujes amarillos solo tienen polo positivo de la tensión si el interruptor esta en "ON".



Este laboratorio esta a la izquierda de mi oficina y punto de control y programación:



La versión 2 del panel ya es bastante mas sofisticada:



Actualmente me encuentro construyendo una tercera versión del panel por querer incluir pantallitas que indique las tension y el flujo de corriente para cada una de las 8 tensiones suministradas. Aquí un vistazo al panel V3:



Ojalá mi presentación del taller les interese!


----------



## Blazer592 (Ago 18, 2018)

La mía está totalmente desorganizada y todo afuera espero y no me regañen XD


----------



## el_patriarca (Ago 18, 2018)

pfff macho vaya laboratorio...

me dejaste en pañales


----------



## luiziko014 (Nov 3, 2018)

Hellmut1956 dijo:


> Hola amigos. Llevo ya muchísimo tiempo trabajando en crear orden en mi taller. Durante décadas he estado comprando cosas y me resultaba mas fácil comprar otra vez lo que sabía que tenía en algún lado que encontrarlo. Perdiendo mi puesto de trabajo primero y serios problemas de salud me obligaron a crear orden para encontrar y ordenar todo por falta de dinero. Los problemas de salud hacen que mis avances sean muy lentos. Inaceptablemente lento lo que suma a mi motivación de avanzar.
> Cuando perdí mi trabajo y se ponía evidente que ese estado perduraría reanimé mi afición por el modelismo y por tener escasos recursos económicos pase del aeromodelismo al modelismo naval quedando en la categoría de planeadores, allí veleros. Así empecé con trabajos de madera, epoxi, aluminio y latón. Cuando llegue al punto de instalar los controles las cosas comercialmente existentes me resultaron  excesivamente caros y en parte los costos me parecían injustificables, en especial viendo lo burdo de su realización y lo inadecuado de los conceptos. Así empecé a dedicarme a la electrónica, cosa con la que ya tenía intensa relación en mi carrera profesional.
> Así mi taller refleja esto. La primera foto muestra el modelo para el cual toda este taller y la electrónica es:
> 
> ...


Tu laboratorio es todo un deleite para todos los que amamos esto


----------



## luiziko014 (Nov 5, 2018)

Mi humilde espacio favorito... aun me falta muchos equipos que quisisera comprar pero ya poco a poco los tendre. Saludos desde Peru


----------



## Hellmut1956 (Nov 5, 2018)

Tiene todo lo requerido para hacer experimentos de electrónica. Yo iría expandiendo el laboratorio con las necesidades que vayan apareceinedo. Una cosa que quizá valga la pena es comprarte toda la serie de resistencias de 0,25 W de metal (tienen buenas características). Hay partes donde vale tener a la mano ciertas cosas. Resistencias es una de ellas.  Tu laboratorio esta muy bueno. Mi primera versión era mucho menos lujosa!


----------



## luiziko014 (Nov 6, 2018)

Gracias Hellmut ... te comento que si tengo una de esas" resistor assormnet " que venden en aliexpress y pues me han ido bien, tambien de condensadores y transistores. Aun me gustaria un osciloscopio digital , fuente regulable, un multimetro fluke, y cosas asi. Espero pronto tenerlas.


----------



## Hellmut1956 (Nov 6, 2018)

Para mi las fuentes regulables eran muy caras y como requiero bastante amperaje a tensiones DC de 24 a 40 VDC y de hasta 8 amperios las fuentes regulables que pudieran cubrir mis necesidades son demasiado caros. Lo que hice fue modificar una fuente de C de PC de 600 W y ademas pure comprar bastante barato un duplicador de tension que puede suministar hasta 10 A a 24 VDC. Este duplicador usa la tensión de 12 VDC de la fuente modificada que puede suministrar hasta casi 25 A. 10A x 2 = 20 A y por lo tanto menos que las 35 que la fuente modificada de PC puede suministrar.







Aquí puedes ver el listón de tensiones que me armé y que es alimentado por la fuente de PC modificada por mi.






esta foto muestra la fuente modificada y a la izquierda se alcanda a divisar el doblador de tensión que suministra los 24 VDC. Partiendo de estas tensiones cualquier tensión intermedia se puede obtener con un circuito sencillo. Si vas por ejemplo a eBay encuentras fuentes de PC de hasta mas que los 600 W que tiene mi solución.






Actualmente me estoy construyendo mi panel, la tercera generación! Falta aún de clorear algunos de los bujes pues me mantengo al reglamento de colores para fuentes de alimentación para PCs. Las razones para el panel adicionalmente al liston de tensiones que muestro en mi primera foto son:

1. Quiero evitar encender a apagar la fuente de PC cuando quiero interrumpir la alimentación eléctrica a algún experimento que hago. En el panel paso la alimentación de forma oculta, teniendo dos bujes debajo de un interruptor siempre alimentados con electrecidad desde la fuente de PC. Para los pares de bujes por encima del interruptor el interruptor sirve para apagar el suministro de alguna tensión específica. Los grupos de 6 pares de tomas atornillables debajo del panel negro y de cada una de las tensiones suministradas tambien estn sido controladas por el mismo switch. Mi experiencia es que es beneficioso tener disponibles tanto bujes como tomas atornillables.

2. Tomando las tensiones desde el listón resulta en uncableado chaótico por encima del setup del experimento. Usando el panel, fuera de la función del interrupto¸ permite un cableado bien organizado. Soy fan de la ley de Murphy. Reduciendo el chaos reduzcö la probabilidad de errores.

3. Me encontré en uno de los suministradores chinos estas pantallitas que monitorean el valor de la tensión y de la corriente. Me pareció bonita la idea de tener a la vista siempre la tensión actual y el amperaje para cada una de las tensiones suministradas. A la derecha de cada interruptor ya tengo la perforación de 5 mm de diámetro para sendos RGB LEDs. Una placa RaspBerry Pi ZERO W y 2 placas donde cada una suministra 16 PWMs programables desde la placa Raspi por el bus I2C. ( tensiones, 8 RGB LED con 3 PWMs cada una da 24 PWMs. La placa Rasp la uso en vez de una placa con el ESP32 pues así tendo Linux andando en la placa y presentando su escritorio en una ventana de mi PC comunicándose por WiFi. Así esta ventana al linux de la placa Raspi permite programar las intensidades de los 3 colores que conforman un RGB LED.

4. Esa misma placa Raspi monitorea el flujo de corriente de cada tensión usando la resistencia RSon de los MOSFET que uso como fusibles electrónicos. Si por ejmplo tengo un corto circuito en alguna parte del panel o de los experimentos alimentados por el panel la placa Raspi interrumpe el suministro de tensio y corriente de la tensión donde el corto ocurre. La placa Raspi me informa en la ventana del PC del escritorio de Linux si tal evento ocurre. El umbral de corriente que interrumpe la alimentación usando el MOSFET correspondiente también puede ser establecido y cambiado desde mi PC.

No pongo en duda que este panel y sus funcionalidades son quizá exagerados. Pero armarlo es un placer y estando ahora trabajando la tercera generación del panel resulta que voy ampliando y detalando su funcionalidad.


----------



## luiziko014 (Nov 6, 2018)

Tu tercera generacion del panel se ve genial, pero no confies mucho en la precision de esos voltimetros amperimetros chinos tengo uno y la verdad la corriente es muy inexacta..... podrias mostrar mas a detalle como has hecho para obtener los 24V desde los 12V de la fuente atx? 
yo tambien quisiera tener ese voltaje aunque estoy pensando armar una fuente de 24V regulable con la fuente DPS3005 que esta algo de 35 dolares via Aliexpress. Esta fuente es realmente interesante y es DC DC Step down para lo cual pienso usar una fuente (cargador) de 25V 3A que ya tengo


----------



## Hellmut1956 (Nov 7, 2018)

Aquí el enlace a la empresa Straton y su dobladora de tensiones. Si, tambien ya he visto que la precisión no es muy buena. Pero se ve lindo al menos ver una aproximación. La placa Raspi monitoreando el flujo de corriente del suministro de cada tensión al panel de los MOSFET que dan la función de fusible electrónico me estará reportando los valores acumulados del flujo de corriente en cada tensión del panel. Pero también el que estas pantallitas monitorén el flujo de corriente usando el polo negativo me obligo a modificar el panel version 2 a la 3 poniendo pares de bujes en el panel, negativo y positivo.
A ver si canibalizo una pantallita extra que tengo. El detectar el valor del flujo de corriente es sencillo usando una resistencia shunt.


----------



## Yamith253 (Mar 21, 2019)

vea ojala tuviera al menos una mesa donde trabajar.... me toca en el suelo... pero si tengo muchos componentes e instrumentos...


----------



## belinea2 (Mar 21, 2019)

Yamith253 dijo:


> vea ojala tuviera al menos una mesa donde trabajar.... me toca en el suelo... pero si tengo muchos componentes e instrumentos...


Ey sería genial que nos mostraras tu suelo de trabajo 😝


----------



## Yamith253 (May 7, 2019)

Por fin tengo una mesa donde trabajar...
En proceso de armado falta terminar la fuente de 4 canales.. un generador de funciones y analizador de espectro... es todo lo que necesito para lo que trabajo


----------



## luiziko014 (May 7, 2019)

Yamith253 dijo:


> Por fin tengo una mesa donde trabajar...
> En proceso de armado falta terminar la fuente de 4 canales.. un generador de funciones y analizador de espectro... es todo lo que necesito para lo que trabajo


buen espacio para trabajar. Es una serie (las lamparas)? Podria compartir la elaboracion del panel superior?
Saludos


----------



## Yamith253 (May 17, 2019)

luiziko014 dijo:


> buen espacio para trabajar. Es una serie (las lamparas)? Podria compartir la elaboracion del panel superior?
> Saludos


si claro es una lámpara serie doble.... a que panel superior te refieres? lo del lado derecho es una fuente q estoy construyendo de 4 canales cada canal con control de voltaje de 2 a 32vdc a 7 amperios con control de corriente también y protección contra cortocircuitos... salidas fijas de 3.3 - 5 y 9VDC.... salidas fijas de 12 - 24 y 32VAC de hecho ya tengo trabajando dos canales perfectamente bien... a la mesa de trabajo me falta agregarle un analizador de espectro q estoy diseñando.... complejo bastante pero no imposible de hacer y además un generador de funciones... y mas adelante quizás otras cosas...


----------



## eduardo1 (Dic 15, 2019)

Hellmut1956 dijo:


> Para mi las fuentes regulables eran muy caras y como requiero bastante amperaje a tensiones DC de 24 a 40 VDC y de hasta 8 amperios las fuentes regulables que pudieran cubrir mis necesidades son demasiado caros. Lo que hice fue modificar una fuente de C de PC de 600 W y ademas pure comprar bastante barato un duplicador de tension que puede suministar hasta 10 A a 24 VDC. Este duplicador usa la tensión de 12 VDC de la fuente modificada que puede suministrar hasta casi 25 A. 10A x 2 = 20 A y por lo tanto menos que las 35 que la fuente modificada de PC puede suministrar.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Eso si que es una mesa de trabajo y no la que venden los chinos, es 100% artesanal y funcional. Me ha encantado, buen trabajo.

  Un saludo.


----------



## homebrew (Ene 29, 2020)

Hola amigos acá algunas fotos nuevas de mi taller 
Las anteriores eran de 2011 creo y la verdad cambió mucho el taller en estos años


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Ene 29, 2020)

homebrew dijo:


> Hola amigos acá algunas fotos nuevas de mi taller
> Las anteriores eran de 2011 creo y la verdad cambió mucho el taller en estos años


!Wow , felicitaciones por toda esa instrumentación alta gamma  disponible en tu manos!.
Puedo veer lo veterano banda ciudadana "Superstar 3900" , que buenos recuerdos dese equipo !.
!Saludos cordeales desde Brasil!.
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ene 30, 2020)

👏 🙌 👏


----------



## Tioguay68 (Abr 26, 2020)

Residente dijo:


> bueno como veis lo tengo todo a medias y por encima de las mesas jeje y eso que solo veis la mitad de la habitacion.. ya le hare una buena limpia  ops:
> y tengo que tirar cosas que con el sindrome de diogenes todo lo que pillo lo voy guardando y asi esta la mesa por debajo jejeje


me podrias decir que lampara es esa?


----------



## Strong81 (May 28, 2020)

Evolución de mi mesa, pasando de taller-cito, taller y ahora laboratorio 
un saludos y a seguir trabajando


----------



## luiziko014 (May 28, 2020)

Strong81 dijo:


> Evolución de mi mesa, pasando de taller-cito, taller y ahora laboratorio
> un saludos y a seguir trabajando


Buen espacio se parece al mío. Lastima que en mi País no se pueda encontrar esos organizadores de cajones. Saludos


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Oct 26, 2020)

Buenas, tengo una duda y la dejo aquí, mi primera intención, por lo simple, era tirarla en el arenero pero luego se pierde en las profundidad del abismo.

¿Cuál sería la mejor forma de almacenar componentes metálicos nuevos o de reciclaje?
Casi todos tenemos algúna cajonera para componentes o cajita con compartimentos, todo plástico y aunque unos son "estancos" otros no, lo que contienen está expuesto a la humedad.

De ahí que me haya surgido la duda, para salvaguardar durante años nuestros tesoros ¿será mejor utilizar madera que absorve la humedad o plástico en el que se puede crear condensación?

Saludos.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Oct 26, 2020)

Si hay humedad, no importa donde guardes tus metales: mas temprano que tarde se van a oxidar/manchar/corroer.
Si es algo delicado, tratá de meterlo en una bolsa de nylon con un sobre o pastilla de silica-gel que es un deshidratante que venden en el supermercado para que la ropa no tome olor a humedad. Eso ayuda bastante, pero hay que cambiarlo cada cierto tiempo.


----------



## cuervobrujo (Oct 29, 2020)

Y de forma mas casera... bolsita con media de Nilón y Arroz dentro....Aunque la silica granulada. Dura mucho. yo tengo sobres con ese gel ..donde guardo las pantallas del Arduino y en la caja del calibre.. etc.
El resto en cajas de zapatos. Hasta que termine el mini-tallercito..


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Oct 29, 2020)

Tengo bastantes sobrecitos de "silicatos" de esos, vienen en los recipientes de aluminio de los inhaladores..


----------



## rvm66868 (Dic 17, 2020)

Saludos, me decidí a subir las fotos de área de trabajo cumpliendo nada de limpieza del creador. No se debe perder. Maquinita CNC, Cuento con fuente regulada a transistores de 37V 5A inversor AC/AC 100VA digital con ajuste de frecuencia y voltaje, fluke 179C y METRA HIT 23S y mucho reguero. Felicito a los que tienen un área ordenada, no es mi caso. Incluso al final de la foto hay un Pequeño torno creado por nosotros con el que realizamos mi colega y yo las piezas de la cnc y mas. Saludos


----------



## dr electronico (Nov 24, 2022)

Saludos. 
Este mi humilde espacio de trabajo. No es mucho pero ahí vamos.
Saludos desde Vzla.
Atte El Doc


----------

